# DIRECTV2PC v5102 - Issues & Discussion



## Doug Brott

*Important Note:*

Please, * DO NOT CALL CUSTOMER SUPPORT* about this beta version.
Your cooperation in this matter is greatly appreciated.

*The Contents of this Download: (Differences based on last National Release)*

*Download v5102*
*Download DIRECTV2PC Playback Advisor*

*New features*

Video Acceleration when available
Support for Friendly Names
Offer "Retry" when content cannot be played due to HDCP support issue
Change activation key: when receiving "incorrect activation key"
New EULA (please read)
Prevent screen capture of D2PC app
Ability to connect to update server
Support for Windows 7 Activation

*Improved/Updated*

Trick Play
video / audio mismatch in FF mode
Lip sync issues
Server lookup/connection consistency
Parental: when no PIN, default setting is unlocked
Edge sharpness during playback in full screen
ATSC playback audio
Video lockup when changing audio/video several times
parental controls
refined "Download now" behavior
Closed Captioning
Improved playback when USB device in use
"Showcase" tab is now "Top Movies"
Improved video on stations with crawl

*Notes*

Please use your existing DIRECTV2PC key .. If you do not have one, please complete the Beta Download process @ http://www.directv.com/directv2pc


----------



## Doug Brott

Please make use of the Download DIRECTV2PC Playback Advisor to verify that your hardware is capable of utilizing the DIRECTV2PC application


----------



## Doug Brott

DIRECTV has decided to make this latest beta available to everyone @ DBSTalk.com. The DIRECTV2PC application can be used to view content on any HR2x receiver that is properly configured on your home network.

A few months ago, DIRECTV released the first beta version to the public at http://www.directv.com/directv2pc .. Version 5102 is a significant improvement over the first beta. If you are still using the first beta or have not yet tried DIRECTV, now is your opportunity to try the latest DIRECTV2PC application.

Enjoy.


----------



## Rickrd

Downloaded and installed v5102. New version removed previous version. New version loaded and asked for activation key. This is the key that I originally received via e-mail, correct? Well, when I go to activate, I get a failure. Says to enter new activation key.
Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## Maverickster

Well, I successfully installed and ran this new version (using an activation key from the initial beta release); it automatically uninstalled 5020 when it installed. So, the install process went smoothly and as expected. I was hopeful that this would resolve the problems I was having with 5020, but this problem persists:



> I have a Dell Latitude D820 Notebook running Vista Ultimate; Core2Duo 2.0Ghz; 2GB RAM; 320GB/7200RPM HDD; 512MB Nvidia Quadro NVS 120M Video Card (which is apparently the laptop equivalent of the 7300).
> 
> The previous version of D2PC (4526) worked quite well for me. The picture was not quite as sharp as it could have been, but overall motion was almost flawless (with the occasional stuttering during high-action scenes of the type that is probably to be expected with this type of software).
> 
> I installed this new version (5020) and while the picture was sharper overall, for scenes with even moderate motion, there's frequent pixelation (looks like when you get a little rain fade), stuttering, and a strange thing I'd never seen before, the top 3rd of the image splits from the rest and lags behind, "tearing" would be a good description.
> 
> Based on the specs of my computer, I am assuming that this is a video card issue, but it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me that it worked under the original release, but doesn't work now. Did DirecTV make the video processing more reliant on the video card or something in this release?
> 
> Anyway, because of the issues described above, I've "rolled back" to version 4526 since it's pretty much unwatchable under 5020.
> 
> Any suggestions on what the problem could be?
> 
> --Mav


----------



## Malibu13

First time using. Ran Advisor and all items passed. Extremely choppy video and audio on most HD content. Running Vista Home Premium on a Dell Core2Duo 2.17Ghz, 3GB RAM, Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset

SD video plays fine so i'm thinking this may be a video card issue.


----------



## ATARI

Trick Play is much improved over previous Beta.

Picture quality is very sharp. Just about perfect.


----------



## pecocus

Downloaded and installed just fine. Same problem I've had for the last two versions. I have 3 HR2X boxes in the house. The program can only find one consistently. If I hit rescan between 10-25 times, it will find the 2nd one. Never can find the 3rd one. I can see all three on my network and I've confirmed the ports are open on the firewall for all three.


----------



## DJPellegrino

Since the initial release, I have been unable to use any newer version due to the inability to disable the screen capture. I always had the latest drivers from intel. The chipset I have is the Intel G33 express embedded in the motherboard. Well, last night I was not able to sleep so well, so I started looking around Intel's web site and found a newer set of drivers. I loaded them up and tried the 5020 version of DTV2PC application. Lo and behold it worked! WOW, I am thrilled, so I decided to download the latest DTV2PC application and install it. It still works! GREAT! AWESOME! The only problem is it was 4:00am and I don't have much sleep. Oh well...


----------



## SockMonkey

Ok, so I've been playing around with DirecTV2PC since it was originally put out for public beta. I love the thought of this, but frankly, I never had a true need for it because my computer was situated very close to my family room TV.

Last weekend I moved my computer back upstairs and away from the TV. Perfect opportunity to start using DirecTV2PC! Also, a new desk meant that I could finally set up my dual monitors; and that's exactly what I did. 

Last night, saw this new version, installed it and fired it up. Everything went fine until I tried to playback a recording. Doh! Message pops-up... DirecTV2PC does not support dual monitors. OH MAN! 

I believe I remember reading something about this previously, but I must admit that I've been out of the loop on following these threads since I haven't been using the software much.

Why is this? Any other video playback program I have (like my DVD/Blu-Ray player) works fine. Is this something that is planned for the future or is it simply out of the question? Everyone I know who works in the software development field has dual monitors. I would hope that this is something that is corrected in a future release.

Bob


----------



## RogueFive

I see no improvement over v5020. For me, 2 major issues still remain:

- wife's vaio still locked out due "screen capture protection" despite passing the requirements (and yes, latest drivers)

- audio still mute on playback if all 3 audio-outs are used on my HR21 (optical, coax & RCA)


----------



## techm8n

HD viewing is choppy. SD viewing is perfect. Downgraded back to v4526 and experienced the same choppy video issue in HD streams.

HP DV4T laptop
Windows Vista 64-Bit OS
4gb RAM
Core 2 Duo 2.53ghz CPU
Nvidia 9200M GS 512mb videocard
Blu-Ray Drive
802.11n wireless
All components passed DirecTV Advisor scan


----------



## afulkerson

Installed this version and tried to play HD MPEG2, which worked with previous version 5020, HUNG my PC so bad that I had to use button reset to reboot the machine. I then tried SD and it failed the same way. 

I reloaded v5020 and SD and HD mpeg2 still work with this version. It hangs if I try mpeg4 HD but it does not take the PC down flat just the application.

A step backward it seems to me.


----------



## Malibu13

Donnie Byrd said:


> First time using. Ran Advisor and all items passed. Extremely choppy video and audio on most HD content. Running Vista Home Premium on a Dell Core2Duo 2.17Ghz, 3GB RAM, Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset
> 
> SD video plays fine so i'm thinking this may be a video card issue.


Further testing reveals that it will play 480i and 720p content excellent. When attempting to play anything recorded at Mpeg4 1080i, the program material freezes. It will play 720p Mpeg2 and 4, 1080i Mpeg2 but not 4.

The Intel 965 chipset has the latest drivers installed, dated 3/5/09


----------



## veryoldschool

Donnie Byrd said:


> Further testing reveals that it will play 480i and 720p content excellent. When attempting to play anything recorded at Mpeg4 1080i, the program material freezes. It will play 720p Mpeg2 and 4, 1080i Mpeg2 but not 4.
> 
> The Intel 965 chipset has the latest drivers installed, dated 3/5/09


 This sounds just like my PC running the original DirecTV2PC and using anything under a 3.4 GHz single core Pentium 4.
Your CPU isn't the problem and it seems the Intel might be a "bit lite", BUT I had something like this with my PentiumD running Vista and needed to "tell it" to use both cores. [MSConfig].
It might be worth trying to see what that does. [later installs of Vista on the same system hasn't needed this tweak]


----------



## 69hokie

No problem with the download, installation, or activation. Still seeing occasional video hic ups, but much improved over prevous beta. Only thing that will not run so far is the new 2009 CE Video I downloaded via DOD. Starts, but then a message indicating my computer or monitor is not compliant with protection requirements.


----------



## canekid

I upgraded to v5105 on my 17" MacBook Pro (2009) Unibody. I installed previous version on my 17" MacBook Pro (Late 2006) in BootCamp. With Vista x86 Business Edition. I transfered it over to the new Mac using WinClone. Then I installed Windows 7 Ultimate Beta on top of that. And when I installed v5105, it wanted my Serial Number, which was blank. I had it saved in email. C&P, Activated, and all works well.

Got choppy response watching movie recorded from HDnet, while on WiFi .

Do you think my previous configuration has anything to do with that? ;-) Or does my MacBook not like Funny Girl?


----------



## pdawg17

Working well for me other than the occasional "hiccup" when the video and audio "do a double take" (only see this with HD material)...I also occasionally see some sort of "waviness" on the top three inches of the screen although it is not consistent...


----------



## sngalla

SockMonkey said:


> Last weekend I moved my computer back upstairs and away from the TV. Perfect opportunity to start using DirecTV2PC! Also, a new desk meant that I could finally set up my dual monitors; and that's exactly what I did.
> 
> Last night, saw this new version, installed it and fired it up. Everything went fine until I tried to playback a recording. Doh! Message pops-up... DirecTV2PC does not support dual monitors. OH MAN!


I'm with you on this one. This turns me off completely from this application. I'm a graphic designer and need the two monitors. I'd love to put the video on one screen while working on the other.


----------



## Rickrd

I was able to use my original activation code to get V5102 up on my laptop. Tried to activate on my Desktop machine and the activation page is telling me I have exceeded my maximum users. I thought we could activate 2 machines. Correct or no?


----------



## spidey

Can the DVR stream to two Directv2PC applications at the same time? My guess is single stream since I am seeing 503 errors when another Directv2PC application is running


----------



## gb24

Advisor all green except Graphics Card Driver: see attachment. Info button takes me here: cyberlink dot com /stat/oem/directv/dtcp-ip-advisor/enu/troubleshooting.jsp#5. (Sorry can't post urls yet)

So I successfully upgraded the ATI display driver to the latest *8.582*. Version 7.12 on the Cyberlink page is old. From the Cyberlink page:

_We recommend that you have graphics card drivers that support HDCP (High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection) standard. Both of ATI Catalyst and nVidia ForceWare drivers can support DTCP-IP contents playback._​
My ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO does support HDCP, as the Advisor shows.

The graphics card is connected to a DELL SP2208WFP, via a DVI to HDMI cable. According to DELL, this monitor does support HDCP.

I still get this message when replaying any content:
_DIRECTV2PC cannot play the video content on your
output device, because it can not apply hardware
protection mechanism. Try updating your driver or re-
select the video content._​This all worked fine under the first version Beta version of DIRECTV2PC.

Any ideas or suggestions?

Thank you.


----------



## gb24

Just another piece of the puzzle: my system passed the Cyberlink Blu-ray Disc Advior, which I believe verifies HDCP. Note I do not have a Blu-ray capable drive or player. See attachment.

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

Rickrd said:


> I thought we could activate 2 machines. Correct or no?


 You can activate as many "machines" as you have serial numbers for, but only one serial number per PC [OS if you multi-boot].
You get two serial numbers, per email address.


----------



## Malibu13

veryoldschool said:


> This sounds just like my PC running the original DirecTV2PC and using anything under a 3.4 GHz single core Pentium 4.
> Your CPU isn't the problem and it seems the Intel might be a "bit lite", BUT I had something like this with my PentiumD running Vista and needed to "tell it" to use both cores. [MSConfig].
> It might be worth trying to see what that does. [later installs of Vista on the same system hasn't needed this tweak]


Thanks VOS,  i went in an did a few adjustments in performance settings and assigned more performance to the processer and removed some from energy savings features. All recordings now run beautifully. I didn't really think that this would do the trick and maybe it was something else affecting the performance, i don't know, but i'll take the improvement.


----------



## veryoldschool

Donnie Byrd said:


> Thanks VOS,  i went in an did a few adjustments in performance settings and assigned more performance to the processer and removed some from energy savings features. All recordings now run beautifully. I didn't really think that this would do the trick and maybe it was something else affecting the performance, i don't know, but i'll take the improvement.


 You "gotta love" Vista.... :lol:


----------



## techm8n

techm8n said:


> HD viewing is choppy. SD viewing is perfect. Downgraded back to v4526 and experienced the same choppy video issue in HD streams.
> 
> HP DV4T laptop
> Windows Vista 64-Bit OS
> 4gb RAM
> Core 2 Duo 2.53ghz CPU
> Nvidia 9200M GS 512mb videocard
> Blu-Ray Drive
> 802.11n wireless
> All components passed DirecTV Advisor scan


I reinstalled 5102 and this time HD viewing was good. I had I few choppiness but it stabilized after a few seconds. I watched an HD video on channels 2-Fox, 5-CBS, and 7-ABC.


----------



## dc330

gb24 said:


> Advisor all green except Graphics Card Driver: see attachment. Info button takes me here: cyberlink dot com /stat/oem/directv/dtcp-ip-advisor/enu/troubleshooting.jsp#5. (Sorry can't post urls yet)
> 
> So I successfully upgraded the ATI display driver to the latest *8.582*. Version 7.12 on the Cyberlink page is old. From the Cyberlink page:
> 
> _We recommend that you have graphics card drivers that support HDCP (High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection) standard. Both of ATI Catalyst and nVidia ForceWare drivers can support DTCP-IP contents playback._​
> My ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO does support HDCP, as the Advisor shows.
> 
> The graphics card is connected to a DELL SP2208WFP, via a DVI to HDMI cable. According to DELL, this monitor does support HDCP.
> 
> I still get this message when replaying any content:
> _DIRECTV2PC cannot play the video content on your
> output device, because it can not apply hardware
> protection mechanism. Try updating your driver or re-
> select the video content._​This all worked fine under the first version Beta version of DIRECTV2PC.
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions?
> 
> Thank you.


+1 
except on a radeon X550...Card is only 2 years old! Who the hell would record on the computer feed when you can just plug in a dvd burner! Directv is going overboard with the nanny crap.


----------



## keenan

Doug Brott said:


> *Important Note:*
> 
> *Improved/Updated*
> 
> ATSC playback audio


Any elaboration on this? ATSC audio is digital, so does this mean that DD 5.1 is a possibility with this app?


----------



## TXD16

Instlalled v5102 without a hitch. 

TrickPlay is much, much improved in this version---not perfect, but very usable (which was certainly not the case with v5020 or prior versions).

Now, if only I couild get that dual-monitor function working....


----------



## Kadex

I need ideas with a major stuttering problem. Both the frames and the sound are absolutely unwatchable and I'm out of ideas. Here are my specs.

Intel Q6600
4gb Ram
Nvidia 280 with updated drivers
Auzentech x-fi sound card
Realtec ethernet card with updated drivers
Windows Vista 64

Running Linksys WRT54GS router with current tomato software

I know I have enough to run this by looking at others specs posted. I have tried reinstalling D2PC. One think I did find and if anyone can test this also I would appreciate it. I am running netmeter while playing a show and the bandwidth is jumping all over the place. I get a small spike then back to zero and so forth. 

Also another way would be to open task manager and see what happens under the networking tab. Thanks for helping and any ideas are welcome. TV died and this is my only option until Monday.


----------



## ktischler

Finally!! Was able to activate this release on my Windows 7 desktop. Previous release (5020) would not activate, no matter what I tried.

Now I can finally get some testing done. Yahoo!


----------



## Paul A

Support for Friendly Names 

So, can we enter names for our receivers now? If so, how?


----------



## thynk

Same issues as before with version 4919. Installs fine, activates fine, sees receiver fine, plays 5 seconds of content before complaining that it can't protect the screen. Running Windows 7, 32bit. Dual core P4, Nvidia 8400GS with version 181.71 (March 2 release from Nvidia) drivers. Content advisor sees the driver as version 7.15.11.7943 and says the display is not HDCP-compliant. This message appears on SD and HD content. 

Windows says it has a newer display driver, I'll download it and see if it makes any difference. 

Original beta works fine in XP on same system with normal stuttering.


----------



## R8ders2K

Just thought I'd post my experience with an Intel-based iMac and *DIRECTV2PC*...

Well, I'd thought that I'd install it and give it a try, again...

The Playback Adviser said that everything was okay. v5020 installed fine and I was able to view a HD recording for less then 10 second, before it get the error message:

*DIRECTV2PC* cannot play the video content on your output device, because it can not apply hardware protection mechanism. Try updating your driver or reselect the video content.

I can't even watch the Welcome to DIRECTV on DEMAND video in Top Movies' tab.

So, I guess the questions still needs to be asked... Does anyone know if the ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT and/or display in the 24" iMac (iMac 7,1) is HDCP compliant? I've gotten no response from my inquiry over in Apple's Support discussion forum.

The ATI driver version is listed in the Device Manager as 8.450.0.0

For me the problem was *solved*.

Go to this link and it will take you to ATI's website. Download and install the Display Driver and Catalyst Control Center software.

*DIRECTV2PC* is now working and displays *HD* content.



__________________


----------



## Kadex

After much investigating and updating drivers with no luck I started looking for updated sound card drivers. I found an updated driver from last month and gave it a go. To my surprise it worked. Plays shows great however, as stated by a few others, I wish there was a way to delete shows. I'm down to 12% left but luckily my TV will be here tomorrow.


----------



## bdowell

Performed upgrade, did uninstall during upgrade as necessary, new version installed fine and finds my HR20 on the network just fine. When I try to play content from that HR20 I get 'The receiver is not responding' on any and all content. I restarted that receiver, still no go.

When I change the receiver (pick a new receiver), which is still not the most obvious and user friendly process, I can switch to my HR21 and see content from it which is playing just fine.

Both receivers are using the CE release from this weekend. 3/13 - 3/14.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Once again, even though I'm using the onboard Intel Graphics on my laptop... shared memory, nothing special, etc., I continue to be impressed by DIRECTV2PC. A hiccup here and there coincidental with the PC doing something else in the background, but very minor. Well done!


----------



## t_h

The newer intel integrated parts are actually fairly decent with regards to video quality and decode, especially the 4500MHD.

I've continued to have trickplay problems with this, either flipping me to a black screen with green borders or audio with video flipping between the same 3-5 frames.

Even going back to the older releases where I didnt have trickplay problems hasnt made it go away, so one of these newer versions laid something on my hard drive somewhere thats mucking things up. I spent a couple of hours yesterday trying to figure out what and where, but didnt figure it out.

Only thing I havent tried is rolling back the Catalyst drivers to an older version. I did upgrade them from 9.1 to 9.2 in between the old directv2pc working and developing the trickplay problems.


----------



## digitalfreak

Anyone else getting the following message while uninstalling 5020?

*Error!! The product definitation file lost.* The spelling errors are theirs.


----------



## codespy

First version worked fine for me. Before I D/L new version, I played tonite's shuttle launch to make sure.

Then D/L new version.

Now when I go to play shuttle launch I get this:

_DIRECTV2PC cannot play the video content on your
output device, because it can not apply hardware
protection mechanism. Try updating your driver or re-
select the video content._

Guess I revert back to old version.


----------



## jonbbrad

just installed on my HTPC and I'm watching flawless HD. Trickplay is getting better but it still needs some work. This is why I bought my ATI 4830 and as of right now I'm VERY HAPPY!!!!


----------



## Boog

I've got it running on my PC with the Windows 7 Beta. I have been experiencing some stuttering, turned off my bit torrent client, and that seems to be help, but the stuttering still pops up every now and then. I did have to manually uninstall v5020 to get 5102 on my PC, major PITA.


----------



## arobincaron

gb24 said:


> I still get this message when replaying any content:
> _DIRECTV2PC cannot play the video content on your
> output device, because it can not apply hardware
> protection mechanism. Try updating your driver or re-
> select the video content._​This all worked fine under the first version Beta version of DIRECTV2PC.
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions?
> 
> Thank you.


Same here. I am using Windows 7 (build 7000). I upgraded from 4526 which worked fine (more or less) on Windows Vista. I don't see anything in DirecTV2PC Advisor indicating that HDCP is not possible.


----------



## Twister18

I am still having trouble getting it to recognize my receiver. I have my receiver linked with a Buffalo ethernet bridge.


----------



## Doug Brott

Folks, if you are having trouble, please download the new Advisor. There have been some updates that may help shed some light on what is going on:

Download DIRECTV2PC Playback Advisor


----------



## Dan1

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, if you are having trouble, please download the new Advisor. There have been some updates that may help shed some light on what is going on:
> 
> Download DIRECTV2PC Playback Advisor


I ran latest advisor. It shows red by my Graphics card, everything else is green. But the card is one they recommend - NVidia 8600GT with 256 MB memory and the latest driver from NVidia. So the advisor is not completely accurate.


----------



## Stewpidity

codespy said:


> First version worked fine for me. Before I D/L new version, I played tonite's shuttle launch to make sure.
> 
> Then D/L new version.
> 
> Now when I go to play shuttle launch I get this:
> 
> _*DIRECTV2PC cannot play the video content on your*_
> _*output device, because it can not apply hardware*_
> _*protection mechanism. Try updating your driver or re-*_
> _*select the video content.*_
> 
> Guess I revert back to old version.


same here


----------



## MountainMan10

Results from Playback Adviosr 1504.

First computer - Directv2PC does not run. Gives the can't prevent screen capture error. Nvidia 8400 is still listed on the website for suggested video cards, but advisor shows that it is not compatible.

Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info 
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz No More Info 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 1200 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=6 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=1200 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core Duo TXX (Conroe) 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : No hardware decoder detected No 
System Memory : 2048 MB Yes 
Operating System : No More Info 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM v1.1) No More Info 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce 8400 GS 
__dwItemID=1303__ : Screen Capture Protection - NVAPI RGBOverlay=No 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 7.15.11.7816 No More Info 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=7.15.11.7816 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1503__ : RGBOverlay=No 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital (without HDCP) No More Info 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection #2 Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1504 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Mon Mar 16 11:47:52 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : PROMETHEUS 


Second computer - Directv2pc works great.

Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info 
CPU : AMD Phenom(tm) 9650 Quad-Core Processor Unknown More Info 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = AMD Phenom(tm) 9650 Quad-Core Processor 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2310 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 15, dwLibModel=2, dwLibStepping=3 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=1, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=1 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 4, dwLibTotalLogicals=4 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=AMD Phenom(tm) 9650 Quad-Core Processor 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=AuthenticAMD 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2300 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess= 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 3450 (Microsoft Corporation WDDM 1.1) Yes 
System Memory : 4096 MB Yes 
Operating System : No More Info 
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 3450 (Microsoft Corporation WDDM 1.1) Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: 
__dwItemID=1303__ : Screen Capture Protection - ATI PCOM=Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : Screen Capture Protection - ATI SORT=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.53.2.12 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.53.2.12 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1503__ : RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Analog Yes 
Network Adapter : IEEE80211: 802.11n Wireless PCI Express Card LAN Adapter Upgrade Recommended More Info 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1504 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Mon Mar 16 11:51:04 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : VIDEO


----------



## veryoldschool

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, if you are having trouble, please download the new Advisor. There have been some updates that may help shed some light on what is going on.


Doug, I have to say this is the first version of the Advisor that seems to make "some sense".

CPU : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz Upgrade Recommended [Though it works, it is an old 478 pin Pentium 4 HT] 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 3398 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 15, dwLibModel=3, dwLibStepping=4 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 1, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=1, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=2 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 1, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=3398 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Pentium 4 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 1 Yes 
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor AGP (0x9596) 
__dwItemID=1303__ : Screen Capture Protection - ATI PCOM=Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : Screen Capture Protection - ATI SORT=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.561.0.0 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=7.01.01.849 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1503__ : RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1504 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Tue Mar 17 08:06:03 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : HAL

My CPU was yellow and everything else was green and I have no problems with 5102.


----------



## Entropy1974

Yesterday 06:54 PM 
jonbbrad totally awesome!!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
just installed on my HTPC and I'm watching flawless HD. Trickplay is getting better but it still needs some work. This is why I bought my ATI 4830 and as of right now I'm VERY HAPPY!!!!

What version of ATI Driver are you using? I have an HTPC using a 3850 card via the TV output to Component. Directv2PC thinks that I am running dual display.....which I am not. Will this issue be solved if I run HDMI via the DVI to HDMI converter? I don't recall which version I installed of Directv2pc however it is the most updated national release as of 1 week ago. Ultimately, until the multiroom viewing is available this is my only option to watch recorded shows from my HR23-700 DVR located upstairs. I have a total of 2 of these (upstairs and downstairs)....as well as my Media Center downstairs connected to my 55" LCD TV. If I can get this to work via the media center interface I should be set temporally to at least view recordings from upstairs.......since when I signed up 2 weeks ago for DirecTV I was promised this feature (MRV) was available......obviously not the case.

Thanks in advance......


----------



## Entropy1974

Entropy1974 said:


> Yesterday 06:54 PM
> jonbbrad totally awesome!!!!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> just installed on my HTPC and I'm watching flawless HD. Trickplay is getting better but it still needs some work. This is why I bought my ATI 4830 and as of right now I'm VERY HAPPY!!!!
> 
> What version of ATI Driver are you using? I have an HTPC using a 3850 card via the TV output to Component. Directv2PC thinks that I am running dual display.....which I am not. Will this issue be solved if I run HDMI via the DVI to HDMI converter? I don't recall which version I installed of Directv2pc however it is the most updated national release as of 1 week ago. Ultimately, until the multiroom viewing is available this is my only option to watch recorded shows from my HR23-700 DVR located upstairs. I have a total of 2 of these (upstairs and downstairs)....as well as my Media Center downstairs connected to my 55" LCD TV. If I can get this to work via the media center interface I should be set temporally to at least view recordings from upstairs.......since when I signed up 2 weeks ago for DirecTV I was promised this feature (MRV) was available......obviously not the case.
> 
> Thanks in advance......


Oops.....forgot to mention I have tried ATI drivers 8.6 through 9.2 (most recent). All produce the same dual display not supported error.


----------



## veryoldschool

Entropy1974 said:


> Oops.....forgot to mention I have tried ATI drivers 8.6 through 9.2 (most recent). All produce the same dual display not supported error.


 I haven't had a problem using the DVI to HDMI cable and connecting to my Sony TV.
"I think" because you're using the "TV output", that the software sees this as the second monitor [though it's the only one connected].


----------



## spidey

Just update playback advisor and noticed a red condition on GPU and that my ATI mobility FireGL V5200 is listed as grey. Maybe this explains the poor playback of HD programs


----------



## rsblaski

As of yesterday, I can only see my HR21-700. My HR20-700 does not show up and cannot be found in my network.


----------



## ericlovestivo

Having activation code issues. I only remember using it once about two months ago, but it's saying that I can't add another instance of the software. I put in for another code using two different email addresses and have gotten nothing back in over a week. Can I DE-activate the one machine where it's installed so I can use that code elsewhere? Anyone know if I could/should contact Cyberlink directly?


----------



## Cmnore

Doug,

Any idea if they have addressed the problems I've had with my XP PRO x64-based PC? I'll run the advisor when I get home tonight and see what it tells me.


----------



## ht2

MountainMan10 said:


> Results from Playback Adviosr 1504.
> 
> First computer - Directv2PC does not run. Gives the can't prevent screen capture error. Nvidia 8400 is still listed on the website for suggested video cards, but advisor shows that it is not compatible.


My Nvidia 8400M GS for Notebook shows compatible but play back stutter.

Check Item	PC Playback Ready?	Info
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9300 @ 2.50GHz	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9300 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2492 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=23, dwLibStepping=6 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9300 @ 2.50GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2501 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess= 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 1	Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce 8400M GS 
__dwItemID=1303__ : Screen Capture Protection - NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 128 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 7.15.11.7644	Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=7.15.11.7644 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1503__ : RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Internal connection	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Broadcom NetLink (TM) Fast Ethernet	Yes 
Network Adapter : IEEE80211: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN	Upgrade Recommended More Info
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1504 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Tue Mar 17 18:17:50 2009 
Computer : Notebook 
System Name : M1330


----------



## Cmnore

Nevermind. Still no-go for me. The advisor still thinks I'm using Windows Server '03. It's also complaining that my driver isn't HDCP compliant. It's Catalyst 9.1. ALSO, and this is kinda strange; My GPU is HDCP compliant, but my videocard isn't? I don't think so. Same error as before. Plays for three or four seconds until I get the driver /content error popup and blackscreen. Doesn't matter if it is HD content or not.


----------



## gb24

I'm a little confused now. The graphics card driver fails on Advisor, but content plays back fine.

As suggested, used Playback Advisor v 1504, log below. Advisor screen print attached. ATI driver 8.582.0.0 is latest for this board.

Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info 
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6850 @ 3.00GHz Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6850 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2992 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=11 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6850 @ 3.00GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2992 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core Duo TXX (Conroe) 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 1 Yes 
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x94C3) 
__dwItemID=1303__ : Screen Capture Protection - ATI PCOM=Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : Screen Capture Protection - ATI SORT=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 128 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.582.0.0 No More Info 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=7.01.01.871 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1503__ : RGBOverlay=No 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Intel(R) 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connection Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1504 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Wed Mar 18 08:57:07 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : MARK-PC​


----------



## Clemsole

ericlovestivo said:


> Having activation code issues. I only remember using it once about two months ago, but it's saying that I can't add another instance of the software. I put in for another code using two different email addresses and have gotten nothing back in over a week. Can I DE-activate the one machine where it's installed so I can use that code elsewhere? Anyone know if I could/should contact Cyberlink directly?


I'm also having the same problem. Can't get a serial number. I have tryed two unused email address with no luck in getting a new serial number. When I try to use the old serial it says it's already been used.


----------



## gb24

gb24 said:


> I'm a little confused now. The graphics card driver fails on Advisor, but content plays back fine.


Correction: *sometimes *it plays back fine, other times I get:

_DIRECTV cannot play the video content on your
output device, because it can not apply hardware
protection mechanism. Try updating your driver or re-
select the video content._​


----------



## mmoore99

Last week I successfully installed and activated DirecTV2PC on Windows 7 build 7000. Yesterday, I upgraded to Windows 7, build 7057. Before upgrading I uninstalled DirecTV2PC. After upgrading I reinstalled DirecTV2PC, using the same activation key as for the original install. The installation completed successfully, however upon program launch and pressing the "Activate" I get the "Activation Failed" message. I got a new activation key, uninstalled and re-installed with the new key, but am still not able to successfully activate. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I can do to get this software activated?

Thanks.


----------



## MountainMan10

gb24 said:


> Correction: *sometimes *it plays back fine, other times I get:
> 
> _DIRECTV cannot play the video content on your
> output device, because it can not apply hardware
> protection mechanism. Try updating your driver or re-
> select the video content._​


What plays and what doesn't? Over the air, 720p, 1080i, etc. The copy protection isn't required for OTA.


----------



## MountainMan10

mmoore99 said:


> Last week I successfully installed and activated DirecTV2PC on Windows 7 build 7000. Yesterday, I upgraded to Windows 7, build 7057. Before upgrading I uninstalled DirecTV2PC. After upgrading I reinstalled DirecTV2PC, using the same activation key as for the original install. The installation completed successfully, however upon program launch and pressing the "Activate" I get the "Activation Failed" message. I got a new activation key, uninstalled and re-installed with the new key, but am still not able to successfully activate. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I can do to get this software activated?
> 
> Thanks.


Where did you get a new version of Windows 7? I just checked MSDN. Not available for my level yet.

You may need to wait for a new version of DirecTV2PC. When Windows 7 first came out DirecTV2PC would work if you installed and activated it on Vista and then upgraded to 7, but it wouldn't activate on a clean install.


----------



## bakers12

Playing a HD mpeg-2 show from a HR20 connected using wireless N has always been a problem, probably because of my under-powered CPU (the Advisor red flags it). The 5102 software has been crashing on it. There's no error message or anything. It closes and Windows asks me if I want to send Microsoft a report.

Using a hard-wired HR21, some, not all, HD mpeg-2 produces a '503 Service Unavailable' message. Some episodes that played fine in the past fail this way now.

Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info 
CPU : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz No More Info 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2808 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 15, dwLibModel=3, dwLibStepping=4 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 1, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=1, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=2 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 1, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2793 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Pentium 4 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 2 Yes 
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x9598) 
__dwItemID=1303__ : Screen Capture Protection - ATI PCOM=Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : Screen Capture Protection - ATI SORT=No 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 1024 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.561.0.0 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=6.14.10.6891 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1503__ : RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Analog Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1504 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Wed Mar 18 00:51:36 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : DIMENSION4700


----------



## veryoldschool

bakers12 said:


> Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info
> CPU : *Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz* No More Info
> __dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU
> GPU (Hardware acceleration) : *ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series* Yes


I have the same type ATI, but a 3.4 GHz Pentium.
From my testing [slowing down my CPU clock], you're right at the lower limit for MPEG-2 1080i, but should be fine for MPEG-4, since your video card [GPU] will work.
"I'd blame" Microsoft for the crashing, but can't help as to what.


----------



## myc52002

I have an Hr20 and HR21 Pro receiver. Both were working fine until yesterday on the previous version. Now the hr21 pro receiver gives me the titled error when I try to play something (anything) from it, HD or SD programs. It sees the unit, it connects and I get my playlist but won't load anything to play. The other receiver is still working fine. 

I downloaded this new version and nothing has changed. the other receiver is wroking perfectly and the Pro unit gives me the same error? 

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## SParker

Still have lip sync issues after rewinding or fast forwarding.


----------



## gb24

MountainMan10 said:


> What plays and what doesn't? Over the air, 720p, 1080i, etc. The copy protection isn't required for OTA.


Thanks, I should have been more clear. I have no OTA recordings.

It seems to be inconsistent:

Damages 248 FXHD 3/18 plays fine
Dateline NBC 3/16 (not HD) get error message after a few seconds

Try another non-HD program, get Vista APPCRASH display (Check online/Close program). Here are the problem details:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe
Application Version:	1.1.0.5102
Application Timestamp:	498b9bb4
Fault Module Name:	CLVSD.ax
Fault Module Version:	8.4.0.223
Fault Module Timestamp:	49a2a653
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00097d90
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	7826
Additional Information 2:	bbb52c0874d9fef8f584fb588a5de13b
Additional Information 3:	59b6
Additional Information 4:	b8f267d926f88964d7e7ebab6551701c​


----------



## Cyberman

I called Directv today to ask about why I have not received a email (waiting over 3 days now) with key or Cyberlink not answering my customer service tickets on their website. She told me her supervisor said they are not giving out anymore keys and the Directv2PC program is over. I said why is the software still available. She said they haven't sent a request to take the link down yet.

Reading over the posts on this forum and theirs, it appears the program is still going on and keys are still being given out. Is this true and how can I get my issue resolved? I think that rep was unaware of the facts or just not wanting to deal with my issue. 

Yes I have tried a few different email addresses and no keys sent to any of them.


----------



## SParker

Cyberman said:


> I called Directv today to ask about why I have not received a email (waiting over 3 days now) with key or Cyberlink not answering my customer service tickets on their website. She told me her supervisor said they are not giving out anymore keys and the Directv2PC program is over. I said why is the software still available. She said they haven't sent a request to take the link down yet.
> 
> Reading over the posts on this forum and theirs, it appears the program is still going on and keys are still being given out. Is this true and how can I get my issue resolved? I think that rep was unaware of the facts or just not wanting to deal with my issue.
> 
> Yes I have tried a few different email addresses and no keys sent to any of them.


Rule #1 is to never call into customer service about this because they don't know anything about it.


----------



## keenan

Cyberman said:


> I called Directv today to ask about why I have not received a email (waiting over 3 days now) with key or Cyberlink not answering my customer service tickets on their website. She told me her supervisor said they are not giving out anymore keys and the Directv2PC program is over. I said why is the software still available. She said they haven't sent a request to take the link down yet.
> 
> Reading over the posts on this forum and theirs, it appears the program is still going on and keys are still being given out. Is this true and how can I get my issue resolved? I think that rep was unaware of the facts or just not wanting to deal with my issue.
> 
> Yes I have tried a few different email addresses and no keys sent to any of them.


Have you tried downloading the program from the DirecTV page? I believe what ever version you are using that's been posted here, in order to get a new activation key you have to at least DL the version posted at DirecTV. Then the email with the activation code will come. Just trash the version you got from the DirecTV site.

Also, I thought it was mentioned that we're not to contact DirecTV customer service regarding this program? The CSR you spoke with may not even be aware of what you're actually talking about.


----------



## Cyberman

SParker said:


> Rule #1 is to never call into customer service about this because they don't know anything about it.


I did it out of frustration. It was not in reference to the software from this site. It's what I first downloaded from them.


----------



## azarby

Last night I was watching "Lie to Me" as it was being served up by one of the HR20-700s. The HR20-700 was recording two programs simultaneously while serving up the playback to the Direct2PC application. My wife was watching these two recordings, bouncing back and forth betweeen them. The Playback to the PC was very broken for both audio and video. About 40 minutes into the playback, the connection to the HR20-700 was lost. I shut down the Directv2PC appliction and restarted it. Upon restarting, it came up with seareching for servers and required me to select one of the 4 Hrs to connect to. I belive the problems have more to do with the HR20-700 as I did not have any of these problems when the serving HR2x is idle or recording just one active program.

Bob


----------



## Cyberman

Opened a new email account and got the serial number! YEA!
Ran install and it did it's thing. Now the system says it can't find my receiver! Any ideas?



Cyberman said:


> Yes I have tried a few different email addresses and no keys sent to any of them.


----------



## veryoldschool

Cyberman said:


> Opened a new email account and got the serial number! YEA!
> Ran install and it did it's thing. Now the system says it can't find my receiver! Any ideas?


When I've not been able "to find" a receiver, rebooting the receiver has resolved it [when my PC can "see" the receiver on the network or with Windows media player].


----------



## Cyberman

veryoldschool said:


> When I've not been able "to find" a receiver, rebooting the receiver has resolved it [when my PC can "see" the receiver on the network or with Windows media player].


Thanks. I did that and walla! I now can see it and no problems with playback so far.


----------



## rcpax

What's up with the serial numbers? Who do you contact to get one? I have tried with 5 different e-mail addresses and I get no serial. The old working one I got was activated prior to my drive crashing. I checked the spam folders but no serial there. I even went to the trouble of getting a new IP but still no joy? Have Direct2PC gone to a closed beta status? How do I get a valid serial? I have used all my old dummy emails just to get a working serial. Please help.


----------



## MountainMan10

The serial numbers are still working. You need to enter your name and email address and then on the next page that is displayed *start* the download by clicking the *Download Now!* button.


----------



## Clemsole

MountainMan10 said:


> The serial numbers are still working. You need to enter your name and email address and then on the next page that is displayed *start* the download by clicking the *Download Now!* button.


I have done the complete download twice, using two new unused email address and still no serial numbers. If they are opening this app. to "everyone" then why still block the serial numbers? Or is it just another dumb mamagement move?


----------



## ericlovestivo

I think I figured out the activation code issue. This finally worked for me...

You have to install the Advisor application from the system after entering in your email address. The application runs through an automatic registration process that, I believe, is necessary to trigger the code. Make sure to enter the same full name in the Advisor app that you did during the code request web page.


----------



## veryoldschool

ericlovestivo said:


> I think I figured out the activation code issue. This finally worked for me...
> 
> You have to install the Advisor application from the system after entering in your email address. The application runs through an automatic registration process that, I believe, is necessary to trigger the code. Make sure to enter the same full name in the Advisor app that you did during the code request web page.


 Unless things have changed, the Advisor has nothing to do with the serial numbers. I got several serial numbers [each requiring a full download of the DirecTV2PC app] and hadn't downloaded the Advisor.
There have been times where the serial number server seems to have gone off line, which has happened with the activation server too.


----------



## prushing

I've got problems now. Nothing has changed on my network or computer, but I cannot find any servers with DIRECTV2PC. Both my HR20 and HR22 were working fine, but now it can't find either. Both of the receivers pass system test and say they are connected to the internet. Both IPs appear in my router and they are hardwired. Any ideas about what could be happening so that DIRECTV2PC can't find them?


----------



## Boog

This software is about worthless to me... The audio and picture skip and cut out so much that it's unwatchable.


----------



## JSchmitt

I'm new here. I just had DirecTV installed today, and I'm trying to set up DirecTV2PC using this setup:

1-yr old laptop with 1.9 GHz AMD Turion 64 x2 TL-58
Windows Vista
2 GB RAM
ATI Radeon Xpress 1250 with 256 MB video memory and latest driver
Connected to home network via wireless card
DirecTV2PC version 5102

My computer can view the playlist, but when I try to play anything I get the message that it cannot connect to the server at this time and the protected content cannot be played. I tried the playback advisor and got yellow for CPU and network adapter, and red for GPU. Does my graphics card not have a GPU integrated into it? As for the network adapter, I tried it with an ethernet connection (that adapter had a green light), but that made no difference. So I'm thinking it has something to do with my graphics card, but I don't really know enough about those. I've never had a need for high-end graphics before, so it's not something I've ever paid attention to until now.

Any advice on what my problem is will be appreciated. And I apologize in advance for my ignorance if it is something obvious.


----------



## veryoldschool

JSchmitt said:


> I'm new here. I just had DirecTV installed today, and I'm trying to set up DirecTV2PC using this setup:
> 
> 1-yr old laptop with 1.9 GHz AMD Turion 64 x2 TL-58
> Windows Vista
> 2 GB RAM
> ATI Radeon Xpress 1250 with 256 MB video memory and latest driver
> Connected to home network via wireless card
> DirecTV2PC version 5102
> 
> My computer can view the playlist, but when I try to play anything I get the message that it cannot connect to the server at this time and the protected content cannot be played. I tried the playback advisor and got yellow for CPU and network adapter, and red for GPU. Does my graphics card not have a GPU integrated into it? As for the network adapter, I tried it with an ethernet connection (that adapter had a green light), but that made no difference. So I'm thinking it has something to do with my graphics card, but I don't really know enough about those. I've never had a need for high-end graphics before, so it's not something I've ever paid attention to until now.
> 
> Any advice on what my problem is will be appreciated. And I apologize in advance for my ignorance if it is something obvious.


When you say you have the latest driver, is it this one: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...3.3.1.3.1&product2=2.7.3.3.1.3.4&lang=English


----------



## JSchmitt

Under System Information, I clicked the "Update Driver" button and had it search the internet for the latest driver. I don't remember what version it updated to. I'll look tomorrow and post another reply. (I'm on a different computer right now.)


----------



## JSchmitt

No, it was not that driver. So I went ahead and updated to that one (9.3). But it didn't change anything. Graphics card still has a gray dot in the advisor, and I am still unable to play recordings on the computer. I even tried switching my receiver to 480 instead of 1080, but that didn't help either.


----------



## veryoldschool

JSchmitt said:


> No, it was not that driver. So I went ahead and updated to that one (9.3). But it didn't change anything. Graphics card still has a gray dot in the advisor, and I am still unable to play recordings on the computer. I even tried switching my receiver to 480 instead of 1080, but that didn't help either.


the receiver resolution setting has nothing to do with DirecTV2PC [since it's reading straight from the hard drive].
Try recording a SD program and see if you can play it.
Also you might reboot your DVR and see if that helps.


----------



## houskamp

Anyone else getting 503 errors on OTA recordings only??
I can play anything but the OTA ones on both my DV9000 and my wifes new HDX16..


----------



## brucehappy

Apparently the application does not yet support DisplayPort. Ive got a new machine hooked to a 24" lcd via DisplayPort and get the message that its an unsupported connector type. DisplayPort can support content protection, etc, so I can only assume its missing because they haven't tested on it yet. Any idea how long it will be before Directv supports DisplayPort?


----------



## techm8n

brucehappy said:


> Apparently the application does not yet support DisplayPort. Ive got a new machine hooked to a 24" lcd via DisplayPort and get the message that its an unsupported connector type. DisplayPort can support content protection, etc, so I can only assume its missing because they haven't tested on it yet. Any idea how long it will be before Directv supports DisplayPort?


Is your videocard and LCD monitor both HDCP?


----------



## senatordan

I finally received my activation code (only 5 days later) and it worked fine on one computer, went to install on the second and it states the activation code is being used too many times. This was the second install, so I got a second code, which is not on any computers and it reads the same error, any ideas?


----------



## woj027

veryoldschool said:


> You can activate as many "machines" as you have serial numbers for, but only one serial number per PC [OS if you multi-boot].
> You get two serial numbers, per email address.


Well that didn't hold true for me. It gave me the "limit" error when I tried to Activate on a brand new Laptop.

I used a different email address when going through the download process and I never received an email with a new code, so I used an old one. Now I have to uninstall because one enters their activation code at step 2, but it doesn't actually activate until Step 99

Hopefully they fix that cluster when they take the "beta" off the end.

<Update 1 hr later> I'm on Download #4 email address #4 and still no success. This really Sucks. I can't imagine, a "novice" computer user ever using this application.

<Update 1.5 hrs later> I'm on Download #6 email address #5 and still no success.

You might ask why I download so much, well it goes back to something I read on this site somewhere that they don't send the key until you actually download the file. If there is some other trick I'd love to hear it.

I even sent an email to cyberlink.

Very Frustrating. Every other application I'm installing on my New laptop is going smoothly.

<update 8 hrs later> Email arrives at one email address. Key works. User Happy


----------



## Doug Brott

Folks .. If you are trying to compare a BD-Advisor setup to a D2PC-Advisor setup and wondering what the differences are .. Please post the results here so DIRECTV can check it out.


----------



## Cmnore

Here's mine. It's still useless for me. It WANTS to play the stream, but some HDCP compliance problem stops it from continuing. I still think it is because it detects the core Kernel of the OS instead of the actual OS and decides my OS isn't compliant. It is ACTUALLY Windows XP Professional x64 Edition.


Check Item	PC Playback Ready?	Info
CPU : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5400+	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5400+ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 3200 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 15, dwLibModel=11, dwLibStepping=2 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=1, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=1 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5400+ 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=AuthenticAMD 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=3200 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Athlon 64 X2 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 4670	Yes 
System Memory : 4096 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2	No More Info
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 4670	No More Info
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x9490) 
__dwItemID=1303__ : Screen Capture Protection - ATI PCOM=No 
__dwItemID=1304__ : Screen Capture Protection - ATI SORT=No 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 1024 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.573.0.0	No More Info
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=6.14.10.6903 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=No 
__dwItemID=1503__ : RGBOverlay=No 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
HDCP-compliant Display : No	No More Info
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1504 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Tue Mar 17 22:32:24 2009 
Computer : Desktop


----------



## keenan

In my opinion, the Advisor is fairly useless. Mine is below, note that it says NO for HDCP display, and NO for graphics driver. The D2PC application works just fine though, in fact, with this latest version it's been running extremely well, the only issues being the image will get pixelated once in awhile, but a rewind always fixes it. I should note that I use the click the progress bar method to skip forward and backward as the earlier versions were quite buggy using the actual transport controls.

The CyberLink BD advisor gives a yes on everything, other than drive and player, which I don't have installed.


Check Item	PC Playback Ready?	Info
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2404 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=11 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=4, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 4, dwLibTotalLogicals=4 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2400 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core 2 Quad Q6600 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 3800 Series	Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3	Yes 
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 3800 Series	Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x9501) 
__dwItemID=1303__ : Screen Capture Protection - ATI PCOM=Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : Screen Capture Protection - ATI SORT=No 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.582.0.0	No More Info
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=6.14.10.6912 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=No 
__dwItemID=1503__ : RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
HDCP-compliant Display : No	No More Info
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1504 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Tue Mar 24 11:53:55 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : JIM


----------



## Cmnore

Keenan,

Which ATI drivers are you using?


----------



## keenan

Cmnore said:


> Keenan,
> 
> Which ATI drivers are you using?


From the Info Center in the Catalyst app, essentially 9.2. I think there's a newer version now, but I haven't tried it, why fix what isn't broke? 



Code:


Driver Packaging Version	8.582-090203a-075974C-ATI	
Catalyst™ Version	09.2	
Provider	ATI Technologies Inc.	
2D Driver Version	6.14.10.6912	
2D Driver File Path	System/CurrentControlSet/Control/Video/{EF5D8826-E9F0-4298-BC49-A4B1097E2788}/0000	
Direct3D Version	6.14.10.0643	
OpenGL Version	6.14.10.8494	
Catalyst™ Control Center Version	2009.0203.2228.40314


----------



## Cmnore

Funny. 9.2 BROKE all of my HD video playback. Not just for the Cyberlink suite either. Broke my Snapstream stuff too. Had to revert to 9.1.


----------



## keenan

I noted above that the app has been working smoothly. I should add that it still seems to exert some sort of control over the LAN connection, while viewing I get a lot "not responding" errors when browsing to websites, a second try will usually load the site.

This is annoying and I hope it's something they're working on.


----------



## prushing

To update my earlier issue, it started working one day after I had reset my router and both DVRs. I opened up DTV2PC just to check and it found both of my DVRs, don't know what happened to cause it to stop working.


----------



## JSchmitt

veryoldschool said:


> Try recording a SD program and see if you can play it.
> Also you might reboot your DVR and see if that helps.


Neither of these changed anything.


----------



## veryoldschool

JSchmitt said:


> Neither of these changed anything.


Look at the advisor and see if you're passing HDCP. I looked at the aTI site and it seemed your video card does support it, but don't know about your monitor.
The gray for your video card only means it's unknown [not yet on their list].


----------



## afulkerson

I recently upgraded my PC and it has Vista 64bit on it. DirecTv2PC fails to activate on this systme. I used the key that I originally recieved and two others that I requested by downloading from the DirectTv web site. All three of these keys fail to activate. I turned on logging on my router and I see entries when it tries to check for updates but no outgoing logs when it tries to activate.

*Any help would be appreciated*. :scratchin 

Just for the heck of it I ran the advisor and both the processor and graphcis card show up as NO :beatdeadhorse:

The processor is a 2.5 Ghz Core2 Quad Q9300 and the graphics card is a NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT. 
Attached is the output from the advisor:

Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info 
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9300 @ No More Info 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9300 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2498 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=23, dwLibStepping=7 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=4, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 4, dwLibTotalLogicals=4 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9300 @ 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer= 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=0 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess= 
CPU (Hardware acceleration) : No 
System Memory : 4096 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 1 Yes 
Graphics Card : No More Info 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility:  
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: 
__dwItemID=1303__ : Screen Capture Protection - NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 0 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 7.15.11.8208 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=(null) 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1503__ : RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: NETGEAR GA311 Gigabit Adapter Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1323 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Wed Mar 25 09:42:42 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name :


----------



## directvsocks

I thought Vista was not supported. it Works on my MCE box but not my Vista box.

UPDATE: IT IS NOW WORKING ON BOTH MCE AND VISTA BOXES



afulkerson said:


> I recently upgraded my PC and it has Vista 64bit on it. DirecTv2PC fails to activate on this systme. I used the key that I originally recieved and two others that I requested by downloading from the DirectTv web site. All three of these keys fail to activate. I turned on logging on my router and I see entries when it tries to check for updates but no outgoing logs when it tries to activate.
> 
> *Any help would be appreciated*. :scratchin
> 
> Just for the heck of it I ran the advisor and both the processor and graphcis card show up as NO :beatdeadhorse:
> 
> The processor is a 2.5 Ghz Core2 Quad Q9300 and the graphics card is a NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT.
> Attached is the output from the advisor:
> 
> Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info
> CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9300 @ No More Info
> __dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9300 @
> __dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2498
> __dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=23, dwLibStepping=7
> __dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=4, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0
> __dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 4, dwLibTotalLogicals=4
> __dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9300 @
> __dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=
> __dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=0
> __dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0
> __dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=
> CPU (Hardware acceleration) : No
> System Memory : 4096 MB Yes
> Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 1 Yes
> Graphics Card : No More Info
> __dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility:
> __dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor:
> __dwItemID=1303__ : Screen Capture Protection - NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes
> Graphics card video memory : 0 MB
> Graphics Card Driver : 7.15.11.8208 Yes
> __dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=(null)
> __dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes
> __dwItemID=1503__ : RGBOverlay=Yes
> __dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A
> Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes
> Network Adapter : ETHERNET: NETGEAR GA311 Gigabit Adapter Yes
> Program version : 1.0.0.1323
> System language : 0409 ENU English English
> Time : Wed Mar 25 09:42:42 2009
> Computer : Desktop
> System Name :


----------



## directvsocks

Boog said:


> This software is about worthless to me... The audio and picture skip and cut out so much that it's unwatchable.


I had this problem on a 10Meg hub. I plugged the DVR and PC into a 100Meg switch and it worked beauty eh?


----------



## directvsocks

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. If you are trying to compare a BD-Advisor setup to a D2PC-Advisor setup and wondering what the differences are .. Please post the results here so DIRECTV can check it out.


Hey Doug

I'm very impressed with this new app. I like the direction DIRECTV is going in supporting advanced features. Please give them kudos for me.

#B-)


----------



## SParker

Works fine for me in Vista Ultimate 64 bit.


----------



## Rugged

If I can't find the activation code I originally used do I have to do the entire process all over again?


----------



## woj027

when I finally got DirecTV2PC activated on my new laptop with Windows Vista 64 bit (see post #95 this thread), I watched about 5 minutes of a show just to make sure it worked. So It did work on Vista 64 bit.

too bad my new laptop crashed last night, I had to reinstall the OS, going to re-download DirecTV2PC tonight and hope I don't suffer the same issues


----------



## bakers12

houskamp said:


> Anyone else getting 503 errors on OTA recordings only??
> I can play anything but the OTA ones on both my DV9000 and my wifes new HDX16..


Yeah. Me, too.


----------



## rajeshh

SParker said:


> Works fine for me in Vista Ultimate 64 bit.


For me, when I start, it gives an error: "An error caused the program to stop working" and when I click OK, the program exits


----------



## cmziggy

I just installed the newest version and everything works, but when I went to go watch Survivor from last night, which it has no rating, I couldn't. My partenal lock was on. I never turned it on. 

How can I reset that or does someone know a default code.


----------



## keenan

Over the past several days I watched about 25 hrs worth of content, 10 hrs of which was "The Tudors" recorded around spring of last year, and I have to say there's still too much video "freezing" and freezing with audio hiccups to make this app "ready to go", it still needs fine-tuning on the playback.

I watched the network activity while these hiccups occurred and just about every one was associated with a spike downward in the data stream. I also noticed that when skipping ahead there would be a large spike upward in the bitrate, which would seem to indicate that there is data going somewhere on the PC and it's not just skipping ahead on the DVR with only the data "requested " being passed to the PC.

I looked in a lot of places during playback and could not find anywhere where there was a temporary buffering file so I don't know if it's buffering or not, it appears to not be. Given that the actual data stream is inline with what the program's recorded bitrate is also would seem to confirm this.

I really think a bit of buffering would solve most all of these playback issues, but given the paranoia of having "unprotected data" on a foreign device will probably prevent it from happening.

I've noticed that there hasn't been a new version out in a few weeks, I'm hoping that's not a sign that they're comfortable with the existing version.


----------



## Cmnore

keenan said:


> I've noticed that there hasn't been a new version out in a few weeks, I'm hoping that's not a sign that they're comfortable with the existing version.


I'll *second* that statement.


----------



## Rugged

okay...still struggling to upgrade the software. I can't find my old activation code.

I signed up yesterday for a new one and they haven't emailed it yet....any idea how long it should take?

thanks


----------



## Cmnore

I guess I'm gonna have to try wiping my OS and loading Win7 on my machine this weekend since I guess I'm S.O.L. with support for XP Pro x64.


----------



## JSchmitt

veryoldschool said:


> Look at the advisor and see if you're passing HDCP. I looked at the aTI site and it seemed your video card does support it, but don't know about your monitor.
> The gray for your video card only means it's unknown [not yet on their list].


I didn't see anything one way or the other about HDCP in the advisor. Is that a monitor characteristic? My monitor is a 15.4" WXGA Acer Crystalbrite LCD. I did a google search to see if it was HDCP compliant, but I couldn't find anything one way or the other. I'm not sure if I'm searching for the right thing, though.

A follow-up to the HDCP question... if that were the issue, wouldn't my SD recordings work fine, just no the HD ones? Or am I misunderstanding what HDCP means?


----------



## veryoldschool

JSchmitt said:


> I didn't see anything one way or the other about HDCP in the advisor. Is that a monitor characteristic? My monitor is a 15.4" WXGA Acer Crystalbrite LCD. I did a google search to see if it was HDCP compliant, but I couldn't find anything one way or the other. I'm not sure if I'm searching for the right thing, though.
> 
> A follow-up to the HDCP question... if that were the issue, wouldn't my SD recordings work fine, just no the HD ones? Or am I misunderstanding what HDCP means?


 Between Operating System and Network Adapter, you should see your video card/type/connection.
I looked at ATI's site and your card/chip seems to have "some" HDCP, but your monitor also needs to have this as they both need to work together.
Another option is to connect through the analog VGA connectors.
I'm not sure what programs have/need this, but I do know that SD VOD has stronger HDCP than "one would think", as it won't let me play recordings if my audio chip/driver doesn't support it.


----------



## JSchmitt

veryoldschool said:


> Between Operating System and Network Adapter, you should see your video card/type/connection.


Here is what the advisor shows between Operating System and Network Adapter.

Video Card: ATI Radeon X1200 Series -- gray dot
Graphics Card Driver: 8.591.0.0 -- green dot
Video Connection Type: Internal connection -- green dot

I just noticed that it lists my driver as 8.591, but earlier this week I updated to 9.3. Since it shows a green dot there, I don't suppose that's my problem. But it is a little curious.

Back to the advisor, the only red dot I get is by GPU. It says that no hardware decoder is detected. If that is indeed the problem (and I use the word if because some posts here indicate that the advisor is unreliable), is that something I can correct, or am I stuck with what I have (or don't have)?


----------



## mfeinstein

Today, for the first time in a long time, I had some significant playback issues. Not sure if this has to do with the client software or with the latest CE for my HR20-700 which I downloaded last night.

When playing back an HD show (Everybody Hates Chris recorded on Channel 56 in Boston), the video regularly got stuck and stuttered, with significant pixelation. The audio continued on normally. If I stopped the playback and resumed, it picked up again from the last spot the audio was without any problem. But, within a minute or two, it would get stuck and stutter again.

Someone was watching live TV on this DVR, but nothing else was recording. I have hardwire Ethernet connecting everything together, and normally I have no problem with DirecTV2PC playback.


----------



## veryoldschool

JSchmitt said:


> Here is what the advisor shows between Operating System and Network Adapter.
> 
> Video Card: ATI Radeon X1200 Series -- gray dot
> Graphics Card Driver: 8.591.0.0 -- green dot
> Video Connection Type: Internal connection -- green dot
> 
> I just noticed that it lists my driver as 8.591, but earlier this week I updated to 9.3. Since it shows a green dot there, I don't suppose that's my problem. But it is a little curious.
> 
> Back to the advisor, the only red dot I get is by GPU. It says that no hardware decoder is detected. If that is indeed the problem (and I use the word if because some posts here indicate that the advisor is unreliable), is that something I can correct, or am I stuck with what I have (or don't have)?


 I've been one of the big complainers of the Advisor from the beginning, but the latest version impressed me after running it on this system. "A few" pages back in this thread Doug posted a link to the latest version and there is a post from me with my results/comments.
Make sure you have the latest, then after running it the last window has an option to "save log". Please do this and then open it and copy/paste it into a PM to me.
With this I can get a better idea of exactly what your hardware is.
If you don't have "enough" GPU, then the CPU needs to be able to do the work. I've spend most of my testing to see "how little" a PC will run this app.


----------



## JSchmitt

Thanks. Will do.


----------



## bgottschalk

Stuart Sweet said:


> Once again, even though I'm using the onboard Intel Graphics on my laptop... shared memory, nothing special, etc., I continue to be impressed by DIRECTV2PC. A hiccup here and there coincidental with the PC doing something else in the background, but very minor. Well done!


Can you tell me what Intel graphics chip you have and what version of the driver?

I have the Mobile Intel 945 Express chipset.

It shows driver version 6.14.10.4926.

I wan't able to find any newer version that seemed to help.

I always get this error:

"DriecTv cannot display this video because your graphics card does not currently support screen capture protection for protected content. Try updating your graphics card driver or modify your driver settings."

I haven't found anything in the driver settings about disabling screen capture.

Do I just go back to an old version (I still have them) and if so, do you remember what version didn't have this protection?

I'm also wondering if it is going to be this way in the final version? Maybe I'm just slow but I don't even know how I would use screen capture to copy a movie. Is it really that easy that it needs to be blocked?


----------



## JSchmitt

I now have DirecTV2PC running fine on my laptop. The problem was that SSDP was set to manual, not automatic. I had previously just been looking to see that it was running. But then I ran this:

http://www.junegillespie.plus.com/UPnPTest.exe

I found it in another thread on this same website. It diagnosed the problem and then linked me to the solution.

Now I'm off to figure out why my XP computer doesn't show up in the media share menu.

Thanks to all in this thread for your advice and help.


----------



## nc88keyz

question: has anyone with an AMD XP 3200+ got this working. 
Im running XP SP3, 1GB Memory, I pass everything except CPU "Grey"

All it says is "An Error Has Occured" 

It was working albeit slowly with software before. 

I thought I would grab the best AGP Card for a dying breed and get the AH3450 Asus card with dxva etc. 

CPU : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ Unknown More Info 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2190 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=10, dwLibStepping=0 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 1, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=1, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=1 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 1, dwLibTotalLogicals=1 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=AuthenticAMD 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2191 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess= 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ASUS HD 3450 Yes 
System Memory : 1024 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3 Yes 
Graphics Card : ASUS HD 3450 Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor AGP (0x95C6) 
__dwItemID=1303__ : Screen Capture Protection - ATI PCOM=Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : Screen Capture Protection - ATI SORT=No 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 256 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.591.0.0 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=6.14.10.6925 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1503__ : RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller #2 - Packet Scheduler Miniport Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: 3Com 3C920B-EMB Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1504 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Sun Mar 29 16:17:35 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : Desktop


----------



## dennisj00

I'm running a nVidia GEForce 7100 on Vista Ultimate 64 and HDs play for a few seconds, stops, and gives "cannot apply hardware protection" error. 

It's on the latest driver, installed around March 3.

Any ideas?


----------



## fornold

I tried this version of the app over the weekend. It worked great. Watched about 4 hours worth of HD programming on the PC. In the past I have had bad lip sync problems.

My setup is all hardwired.


----------



## keenan

I'm curious as to where the current state of performance of this app is at. In other words, are any of you out there having no problems _at all_, or are there still issues that you are having?

For me, the app is working fairly well, except that I still get several audio stutters, video freezing and jumping per hour viewed. I have yet to view anything that plays smoothly with no problems all the way through.

I really don't use the transport controls so I can't really comment on their use, I use the progress bar when skipping ahead and back.

Reason I ask is that I'm wondering if the application as it's working on my PC is working at it's "best", meaning that's there's nothing on my end that can improve it at this point.

I know many of you are still having trouble getting it to even work, this question is for those that have the app running in a generally reliable fashion.

Another question, can the DVR be connected to the PC directly, bypassing any routers and/or switches? I forget what the terminology is for it, but my HDHomeRun QAM/ATSC tuner device works this way and I never have any issues with it. The reason for trying it is to eliminate any possible network issues that might involve switches/router and/or bandwidth disruption from other traffic.

BTW, I'm using a HR20-700 which means it only has 1 NIC and going direct will lose my internet connection, but I'm more interested in trying the connection as a diagnostic. If it works better that way, then I can take measures to eliminate the possible problem areas.


----------



## veryoldschool

keenan,
I think you can use a "crossover cable" and connect the two directly. You'll need to setup the IP addresses [and the like] to establish the connection.
I haven't used this version of the app to watch a complete program, since this PC is in the same room as my TV & DVRs.
I mostly just prove each version works these days, "but" the last time I did watch an hour with the app, it didn't have problems. [all hardwired here]


----------



## keenan

veryoldschool said:


> keenan,
> I think you can use a "crossover cable" and connect the two directly. You'll need to setup the IP addresses [and the like] to establish the connection.
> I haven't used this version of the app to watch a complete program, since this PC is in the same room as my TV & DVRs.
> I mostly just prove each version works these days, "but" the last time I did watch an hour with the app, it didn't have problems. [all hardwired here]


No problems at all? If so, then that means there's still something not right with my setup.

I'll try the crossover cable method, don't NICs nowadays auto-sense for that though? My networking knowledge is "serviceable" at best.


----------



## veryoldschool

keenan said:


> No problems at all? If so, then that means there's still something not right with my setup.
> 
> I'll try the crossover cable method, don't NICs nowadays auto-sense for that though? My networking knowledge is "serviceable" at best.


 "You're asking me"? :lol:
I've had at least a hub in my setup for the past 10 years.


----------



## dennisj00

I think the HR2x ports are autosensing but worst case, buy a $20 switch and you won't have to deal with the crossover cable -- unless you make your own.

If you do use a crossover -- LABEL the CABLE! Months later it can really cause issues!


----------



## keenan

Well, it works, so apparently it is auto-sensing. Watching some HBO right now to see it there is any improvement.


----------



## AndrewCCM

Cmnore said:


> Doug,
> 
> Any idea if they have addressed the problems I've had with my XP PRO x64-based PC? I'll run the advisor when I get home tonight and see what it tells me.


Ironically, of all machines I have in my house, my XP Pro, Phenom II with Nvidia 8600 GTS is the only one that actually works.

My SageTV PVR which works great just errors out and crashes whenever I hit PLAY on any recorded programs in Directv2PV 5102. Sad thing, that is the machine I need it to work on. ugh.


----------



## fornold

Well, the program is stuck checking for updates. Anyone know how to bypass that?


----------



## treacherous

Works great for me!


----------



## 16floz470ml

I just installed the new version and it is working great. I never had any problems with the previous versions though. I am running a dlink dir655 router to connect everything and I really like it. One thing that I have noticed is it changes my color scheme to Vista basic instead of Aero. Also it would be nice if Directv2pc had its own volume control. Right now if you change the volume in the app it changes the entire system volume. 

Directv2pc is a great program. I watch a lot of TV on my computer and now it would be hard to do without. I read an interview the other day from one of the directors of Directv. He said that his vision for the future included the customer not having to be tethered to their television to enjoy Directv. I look forward to the future offerings.


----------



## jeffsony1

All,

Can we install this program on more than one PC? If so do I need another serial key?








Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

jeffsony1 said:


> All,
> 
> Can we install this program on more than one PC? If so do I need another serial key?
> Thanks.


 Yes and yes.
You'll need to go through the whole download process again and you can use the same email for two serial numbers. After than you need to use a new [another] email address.


----------



## houskamp

jeffsony1 said:


> All,
> 
> Can we install this program on more than one PC? If so do I need another serial key?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes you will need a second key.. you will have to go thru the reg/download again to get a second key..


----------



## curvman

I just installed update and now parental lock is on as a default as I never set it before. How do I unlock?


----------



## ATARI

curvman said:


> I just installed update and now parental lock is on as a default as I never set it before. How do I unlock?


And how old are you?


----------



## KSbugeater

Sorry, I haven't read the whole thread. 

I can play recordings from my HR20, hardwired to the wireless router, but I cannot from my newly networked HR21, connected via powerline. I can see names of recordings, but can't play them. I think I was able to with the previous release of DirecTV2PC... maybe.


----------



## bakers12

KSbugeater said:


> I can see names of recordings, but can't play them.


What are the symptoms of the problem?


----------



## Cmnore

AndrewCCM said:


> Ironically, of all machines I have in my house, my XP Pro, Phenom II with Nvidia 8600 GTS is the only one that actually works.
> 
> My SageTV PVR which works great just errors out and crashes whenever I hit PLAY on any recorded programs in Directv2PV 5102. Sad thing, that is the machine I need it to work on. ugh.


Can I assume that your operating system is the 32 bit version?


----------



## SParker

Anybody get this to work in the latest Windows 7 build? Says it wont work because of my Nvidia driver.


----------



## BurnX

SParker said:


> Anybody get this to work in the latest Windows 7 build? Says it wont work because of my Nvidia driver.


Not working for me in Windows 7 in newer builds. Worked fine in the beta build 7000. I get the "Your graphics card does not currently support screen capture protection for protected content" message. Hopefully it will get fixed for RC1.


----------



## SParker

BurnX said:


> Not working for me in Windows 7 in newer builds. Worked fine in the beta build 7000. I get the "Your graphics card does not currently support screen capture protection for protected content" message. Hopefully it will get fixed for RC1.


Same here, I might try installing a Vista graphics driver just to see if it fixes it.


----------



## nc88keyz

screen capture was disabled in the latest version of Directv2pc correct? 

Or am i missing something here.


----------



## ATARI

nc88keyz said:


> screen capture was disabled in the latest version of Directv2pc correct?
> 
> Or am i missing something here.


You are correct.


----------



## Doug Brott

There is a new version of the DIRECTV2PC Playback Advisor.

Please take the opportunity to check it out.


----------



## keenan

Well, that's new, it gives green for everything on my setup now, first time that happened. 

So why do I still get the occasional stutter?


----------



## curvman

ATARI said:


> And how old are you?


Well my son is almost 18..... Parental controls have not been set on any machines.. Is there a way to reslove this?


----------



## azjerry

Still gives me a red for my ATI graphics card driver. It correctly reports version 8.582 which by my reckoning is newer than the "7.12 or newer" the web site claims I need.


----------



## ATARI

curvman said:


> Well my son is almost 18..... Parental controls have not been set on any machines.. Is there a way to reslove this?


In the application, you can choose Menu, then Parental, then Unlock. Default passcode is 1234.


----------



## 16floz470ml

I have had time to play with the newer version for a while now. So far the only changes I have noticed are these: 1. You have to be connected to the internet now to even use the program. 2. Directv2pc now is even more of a crap shoot as to whether it will give you approval to watch a show. 3. As has been mentioned the screen capture function has been disabled. 4. The program is less stable now. It crashes randomly. 

Wow. What an update. This is progress? It seems like DRM is the main priority now.


----------



## DrComputer

So are they ever going to support systems with dual monitors? This seems rather stupid. I can run the program and look at the playlist. The minute I try to play something it says it won't support dual monitors. I'm sure many people have more than one monitor these days. Come on DirecTV, get with the times.


----------



## curvman

Atari,

I have tried 1234 yet it still will not unlock. Any other ideas?


----------



## jasonj333

Has anyone tried to request a key within the last week? My last key says I have reached the activation limit so I tried to get a new one. I have requested 3 (with different emails) and haven't received a response. I checked the spam folder too...

Thanks,
-jj


----------



## 16floz470ml

It seems like it is a total crap shoot if they will send you an activation key. The best way to get a response is to contact Cyberlink directly. I did one time and they responded.

Enter the same passcode for Directv2pc as you have for the receiver you are using. They use the same code.


----------



## keenan

jasonj333 said:


> Has anyone tried to request a key within the last week? My last key says I have reached the activation limit so I tried to get a new one. I have requested 3 (with different emails) and haven't received a response. I checked the spam folder too...
> 
> Thanks,
> -jj


Have you DL'ed the D2PC app directly at the D* website, same page as the key request if I'm not mistaken? I think all you have to do is start the DL and it triggers the activation key email. Just trash the the DL'ed app after it downloads as you don't need it.


----------



## bakers12

The new advisor gives me two more red lights than I had before.

Screen Capture Protection : No No
Graphics Card Driver : 8.561.0.0 No

I found that the driver had recently been updated, so I installed it, but that didn't change the results from the Advisor.


----------



## keenan

bakers12 said:


> The new advisor gives me two more red lights than I had before.
> 
> Screen Capture Protection : No No
> Graphics Card Driver : 8.561.0.0 No
> 
> I found that the driver had recently been updated, so I installed it, but that didn't change the results from the Advisor.


I have 8.582.0.0, Catalyst ver. 9.2


----------



## jasonj333

keenan said:


> Have you DL'ed the D2PC app directly at the D* website, same page as the key request if I'm not mistaken? I think all you have to do is start the DL and it triggers the activation key email. Just trash the the DL'ed app after it downloads as you don't need it.


Thanks! I was just canceling the download right away, I let it go through this time and I am golden (or they coincendently fixed it), got the key instantly. Thanks!

Too bad it doesn't support dual monitors, all that work for nuttin' /shrug
-jj


----------



## dmihai

I've installed 5102 this week-end and watched recordings from FX HD and SPEED HD channels. The surround sound seems unusual for all of them: the voices come out of the front left & right channels, and other sounds come out of the center channel. As far as I know these are supposed to work the other way around. I am getting this unusual behavior from both:

- 5102 running on a recent version of Windows 7. 
- The public version from directv.com, running on Vista. 

Is anyone else seeing (hearing) the same behavior? Is it a content provider problem or a DirecTV problem?

Other sources of audio/video, such as Cyberlink PowerDVD playing blu-ray discs, running on the same computer, send the voice to the center channel, as expected. 

Thanks.

- HR21 Receiver
- ATI HD 4350 video card
- ATI WDDM 1.1. video driver included in Win7
- Realtek HDMI_R218 audio driver – from Realtek’s web site.
- HDMI A/V through Sony STR-DG820 receiver.


----------



## 16floz470ml

I watched a NIN concert on Palladia the other day and the center channel was the left front for half of the concert. It was a provider problem I guess.


----------



## Whiskey River

Having Installation issues, passed all the new requirements with the new advisor, all green lights, previous beta worked, new beta causes a

DirecTV Error
Error 1904.Module C:\Program Files\DirecTV\DirecTV\Kernal\DMP\MediaRenderAdaptor.dll failed to register. HRESULT -2147220473. Contact your support personnel.

Running a Nvidia Geforce 9800GTX+ with the latest 182.50 drivers, XP Pro SP2, now SP3
did not help to install SP3 for xp pro. Did some research and the general error seems to be related to msvcrt.dll , but I confirmed this file working, and no malware infections. I also disabled Norton Internet Security 2009, that did nothing to help either.

I tried to manually register the DLL and it does not help either.
using regsvr32 "C:\Program Files\DirecTV\DirecTV\Kernel\DMP\MediaRenderAdaptor.dll"

RegSvr32
DllRegisterServer in C:\Program Files\DirecTV\DirecTV\Kernal\DMP\MediaRenderAdaptor.dll failed.
return code was: 0x80040154

Now what.! (edited, seems to put a space in the adaptor.dll, there is no space)


----------



## Whiskey River

Well I managed to get the MediaRenderAdaptor.dll to get registered by issuing this command.

regsvr32 C:\WINDOWS\system32\atl.dll

I will check it tonite and see if that works, as I did this using remote Desktop.

-WR


----------



## afulkerson

Well I finally bit the bullet and reformated the hard drive and reinstalled Vista and all of my programs. I can now activate DIRECTV2PC and it runs just fine from all of my receivers even the one that uses WGA600N to wireless attach.

HD looks great with the new PC. It is a Core2 Quad Q9300 with a Nvidia GEforce 9600 GT. :dance07::gott:


----------



## bakers12

keenan said:


> I have 8.582.0.0, Catalyst ver. 9.2


The Advisor is now detecting ATI driver level 8.591.0.0 and is no longer flagging the driver or the Screen Capture Protection.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

To those with ATI Radeon graphics cards...there was an update to drivers 3/18/09....download and install from the AMD/ATI site.


----------



## rcpax

Where to get serial numbers for Directv2PC. I have tried with the form on the directv website, but after several tries again, still I don't get any serials in my mailbox. Has anything changed with the registration method?I have 2 working serials which I have used up unfortunately because my PC crashed.

Who do I report this serial number problem to?


----------



## keenan

rcpax said:


> Where to get serial numbers for Directv2PC. I have tried with the form on the directv website, but after several tries again, still I don't get any serials in my mailbox. Has anything changed with the registration method?I have 2 working serials which I have used up unfortunately because my PC crashed.
> 
> Who do I report this serial number problem to?


Did you DL the D2PC app from the DirecTV site? You have to do that before the activation email gets triggered to be sent. If you have been doing that, try a different email address.


----------



## Jasqid

I've re-installed my PC twice since first trying the initial Beta.... only to just find out we're limited to 2 activations? Who's bright idea was this?

By the time Win 7 RTM hits I'll be out of email addresses.


----------



## Whiskey River

Whiskey River said:


> Well I managed to get the MediaRenderAdaptor.dll to get registered by issuing this command.
> 
> regsvr32 C:\WINDOWS\system32\atl.dll
> 
> I will check it tonite and see if that works, as I did this using remote Desktop.
> 
> -WR


Well NEW PROBLEMS !, I have Satriani Live! on my dvr, I recorded it in Nov-2007 and it plays fine, but anything else, Like Simpsons from Sunday, it sits with a black screen for a while then it says this.

DIRECTV2PC cannot play the video content on your output device, because it can not apply hardware protection mechanism. Try updating your driver or re-select the video content.

Real nice, I got top stuff, and all green lights on the new version of the advisor, I am running a Geforce 9800GTX+ 512MB video card 182.50 drivers, the newest available from Nvidia, Windows XP sp3, 4GB ram. Soundblaster X-fi Xtreme PCI with extra ram. And the video is connected with a DVI cable to a DELL Precision 2208W 22" wide screen. thats it. The old beta played everything.


----------



## Whiskey River

Whiskey River said:


> Well NEW PROBLEMS !, I have Satriani Live! on my dvr, I recorded it in Nov-2007 and it plays fine, but anything else, Like Simpsons from Sunday, it sits with a black screen for a while then it says this.
> 
> DIRECTV2PC cannot play the video content on your output device, because it can not apply hardware protection mechanism. Try updating your driver or re-select the video content.
> 
> Real nice, I got top stuff, and all green lights on the new version of the advisor, I am running a Geforce 9800GTX+ 512MB video card 182.50 drivers, the newest available from Nvidia, Windows XP sp3, 4GB ram. Soundblaster X-fi Xtreme PCI with extra ram. And the video is connected with a DVI cable to a DELL Precision 2208W 22" wide screen. thats it. The old beta played everything.


here is a quote from DELL's website. for the 2208WFP monitor

VGA & DVI-D connectors provides choice in how the user connects the monitor to the computer, and the HDCP compliant DVI-D enables viewing of copy-protected high-definition content, expanding the range of viewable media and content.

Now what.


----------



## Whiskey River

Nvidia Geforce 9800GTX+ 512MB, and a Dell 2008WFP monitor using DVI, this is from the nvidia 185.66 beta drivers, in the nvidia control panel, and under the hdcp option.

now what !, is cyberlink using old outdated crap, get with the picture !


----------



## veryoldschool

Whiskey River said:


> Now what.


 [wild card]
I've had an error much like this that was due to my sound chip. My Diamond extreme [C-media chip] doesn't support "protection", so I need to disable the digital output before I can play VOD programs.
My Realtek sound chips do have a driver that supports "protection".


----------



## limestone

can anyone verify that directv2pc can pass dolby digital 5.1 through spdif?


----------



## veryoldschool

limestone said:


> can anyone verify that directv2pc can pass dolby digital 5.1 through spdif?


 DirecTV2PC is only two channel. I have used my digital out to my AV amp.


----------



## Whiskey River

veryoldschool said:


> DirecTV2PC is only two channel. I have used my digital out to my AV amp.


I hope Cyberlink is reading these posts!, who do we complain to, and inform of these problems. ???


----------



## veryoldschool

Whiskey River said:


> I hope Cyberlink is reading these posts!, who do we complain to, and inform of these problems. ???


Not sure of which problems you mean.
The Dolby 5.1 wasn't intended for this app, as it's not designed for HTPC use, but as an option for "remote viewing".
If you mean the playback [protection] errors, isn't this why this is in test?


----------



## jmschnur

Good picture on my wired computer but sound is garbled (wired to router-HR20 is wireless). Vista Computer is attached to standard LCD monitor.

Sound ok/picture ok with some stuttering on my wireless attached XP SP3 computer. This computer is attached to a TV.

both use Nvidia 8600 cards-latest drivers.


----------



## 16floz470ml

I have an Auzentech Forte. On the 5.1 issue, if a program has 5.1 then I get 5.1. DTS has 5.1 channels as well as analog. If the program is in stereo it will be in stereo. This is how it works for me.


----------



## keenan

I haven't plugged it into my AVR yet, but using a Logitech 5.1 PC speaker system it reads "Digital" for the input and allows for separate 5.1 channel gain adjustment.

I had to set AC3Filter to "pass" AC3 data to do it, so if this app is not DD 5.1, I believe it's at least passing DD digital audio of some sort. 



I had some fun with this app the other day. I started a recording of MLB-HD's opening day program, I think it ran for several hours. I then went to the D2PC app and started playback and by skipping forward I got the PC playback to within a minute of the live broadcast, pretty cool. 

I also noticed that I didn't have any of the glitches I get occasionally with playback of already recored material. I don't know whether it was the channel itself, but playback was just about perfect, maybe 2 or 3 brief periods of pixelation over a 3+ hr period, which might even have been the channel itself.


----------



## veryoldschool

keenan said:


> I haven't plugged it into my AVR yet, but using a Logitech 5.1 PC speaker system it reads "Digital" for the input and allows for separate 5.1 channel gain adjustment.
> 
> I had to set AC3Filter to "pass" AC3 data to do it, so if this app is not DD 5.1, I believe it's at least passing DD digital audio of some sort.


I think anything over 2 channel is coming from your sound chip. As I look at the versions they used to be labeled "DirecTV_Standard 2CH.Vxxxx" and the release notes don't list any sound changes/improvements


----------



## stlmike

DrComputer said:


> So are they ever going to support systems with dual monitors? This seems rather stupid. I can run the program and look at the playlist. The minute I try to play something it says it won't support dual monitors. I'm sure many people have more than one monitor these days. Come on DirecTV, get with the times.


I totally agree. I can think of no valid reason to disable dual monitor support. If people intend to do something illegal with DirecTV content, this will not slow them down.


----------



## 16floz470ml

veryoldschool said:


> I think anything over 2 channel is coming from your sound chip. As I look at the versions they used to be labeled "DirecTV_Standard 2CH.Vxxxx" and the release notes don't list any sound changes/improvements


So it is just coincidental that the audio exactly matches what I get on my TV too? 5.1 is 5.1 and stereo is stereo.


----------



## veryoldschool

16floz470ml said:


> So it is just coincidental that the audio exactly matches what I get on my TV too? 5.1 is 5.1 and stereo is stereo.


If you have "true surround sound", then it's 5.1 and DirecTV has changed the output. I've spent more time with PC use/testing than using my HTPC, since the DVRs are connected to the same TV.


----------



## keenan

veryoldschool said:


> If you have "true surround sound", then it's 5.1 and DirecTV has changed the output. I've spent more time with PC use/testing than using my HTPC, since the DVRs are connected to the same TV.


It makes sense in the respect that why strip away the already present DD5.1 data stream from the already recorded signal? Seems like more work than needed just to stream the data, unnecessary work in fact.


----------



## veryoldschool

keenan said:


> It makes sense in the respect that why strip away the already present DD5.1 data stream from the already recorded signal? Seems like more work than needed just to stream the data, unnecessary work in fact.


I guess it could have been there all along and only needed a sound chip to support it. I sure wouldn't have heard it on this PC's monitor speakers and my HTPC will "simulate" 5.1 output for everything. It still seems strange that this app would have been labeled "2CH" though.


----------



## keenan

veryoldschool said:


> I guess it could have been there all along and only needed a sound chip to support it. I sure wouldn't have heard it on this PC's monitor speakers and my HTPC will "simulate" 5.1 output for everything. It still seems strange that this app would have been labeled "2CH" though.


Yes, well, I'm not 100% convinced one way or the other yet. Since analyzing the data stream can't be done, we can only go on anecdotal evidence unless D* actually makes a statement themselves.

I'm going to look and see if there is a way to have AC3Filter display what is passing through to the S/PDIF output.


----------



## veryoldschool

keenan said:


> Yes, well, I'm not 100% convinced one way or the other yet. Since analyzing the data stream can't be done, we can only go on anecdotal evidence unless D* actually makes a statement themselves.
> 
> I'm going to look and see if there is a way to have AC3Filter display what is passing through to the S/PDIF output.


Seems like you have some playing to do then. :lol:

"I would think" finding a movies that had pronounced sounds from off center, and then replaying the same through this app might show off whether it does or not.


----------



## keenan

veryoldschool said:


> Seems like you have some playing to do then. :lol:
> 
> "I would think" finding a movies that had pronounced sounds from off center, and then replaying the same through this app might show off whether it does or not.


Hooking the output to the AVR might be easier, but it's long run, something for a Sat afternoon.


----------



## veryoldschool

keenan said:


> Hooking the output to the AVR might be easier, but it's long run, something for a Sat afternoon.


 Slacker  
[you've been such a PITA to get this app to work for you .... :lol: ]


----------



## keenan

veryoldschool said:


> Slacker
> [you've been such a PITA to get this app to work for you .... :lol: ]


lol.. yeah, it's taken quite a bit, and I do appreciate the help getting it jump-started. It's working fairly well now, not perfect, but close enough to be very usable.

I have wondered if some of the glitches I've had were not in fact some of the brrrrp issues with the signal itself rather than a function of the app on my PC, but I've been too lazy to playback the same sections on the DVR itself to check, another Sat project. 

I'm still amazed at how near perfect the "live" streaming of MLB-HD was the other day, easily the most error free playback I've had with the app, it's almost as if it preferred running that way.


----------



## veryoldschool

yeah the brrrrp issues and other SAT feed problems have made it harder to do some of the testing. It's "easy enough" with 2 DVRs to compare the feed, but I have a hard time watching a re-run [of anything], so watching something 2-3 times for comparison, isn't going to happen too many times.


----------



## keenan

Yes, it will take a bit of dedication, but until the signal issues are ironed out it's somewhat pointless.


----------



## jbast

My current version that was working stopped working. I click on icon, but will not start... No errors either. 

I uninstalled and installed the new version, entered by key, but the new version won't start either. 

Any Ideas?


----------



## Boog

jbast said:


> My current version that was working stopped working. I click on icon, but will not start... No errors either.
> 
> I uninstalled and installed the new version, entered by key, but the new version won't start either.
> 
> Any Ideas?


I'm in the same boat. Now it tells me that I need to activate the software, but it won't.


----------



## pdawg17

Does anyone have this working with Windows 7 x64 build 7068 and an Nvidia card? I've tried installing both the Windows 7 beta driver and a Vista driver but I keep getting the screen capture error...

The advisor shows all green and even Screen Capture says "yes" (green)...


----------



## SParker

pdawg17 said:


> Does anyone have this working with Windows 7 x64 build 7068 and an Nvidia card? I've tried installing both the Windows 7 beta driver and a Vista driver but I keep getting the screen capture error...
> 
> The advisor shows all green and even Screen Capture says "yes" (green)...


Same here..


----------



## dmihai

dmihai said:


> I've installed 5102 this week-end and watched recordings from FX HD and SPEED HD channels. The surround sound seems unusual for all of them: the voices come out of the front left & right channels, and other sounds come out of the center channel. As far as I know these are supposed to work the other way around. I am getting this unusual behavior from both:
> 
> - 5102 running on a recent version of Windows 7.
> - The public version from directv.com, running on Vista.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing (hearing) the same behavior? Is it a content provider problem or a DirecTV problem?
> 
> Other sources of audio/video, such as Cyberlink PowerDVD playing blu-ray discs, running on the same computer, send the voice to the center channel, as expected.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> - HR21 Receiver
> - ATI HD 4350 video card
> - ATI WDDM 1.1. video driver included in Win7
> - Realtek HDMI_R218 audio driver - from Realtek's web site.
> - HDMI A/V through Sony STR-DG820 receiver.


It turns out that this problem is specific to directv2pc. I have just tried playing the same recording of House, with Dolby Digital sound:

1. When playing directly with HR21, I get proper surround sound. 
2. When playing from the PC, using directv2pc, the center channel audio migrates to the front right & front left speakers. The center speaker appears to play what was supposed to be front right & left audio.

Both the HR21 and the PC are connected through HDMI to the same A/V receiver.

When playing a Stereo show, there is no difference between the sound of the HR21 and that coming from the PC.


----------



## keenan

dmihai said:


> It turns out that this problem is specific to directv2pc. I have just tried playing the same recording of House, with Dolby Digital sound:
> 
> 1. When playing directly with HR21, I get proper surround sound.
> 2. When playing from the PC, using directv2pc, the center channel audio migrates to the front right & front left speakers. The center speaker appears to play what was supposed to be front right & left audio.
> 
> Both the HR21 and the PC are connected through HDMI to the same A/V receiver.
> 
> When playing a Stereo show, there is no difference between the sound of the HR21 and that coming from the PC.


It might be the soundcard itself, I had this problem using an Auzentech Mystique. I switched over to the onboard audio output and the problem was solved.


----------



## dmihai

keenan said:


> It might be the soundcard itself, I had this problem using an Auzentech Mystique. I switched over to the onboard audio output and the problem was solved.


Cyberlink PowerDVD running on the same PC and using the same HDMI connection is able to output proper surround sound. Shouldn't Cyberlink Directv2pc be able to achieve the same thing?


----------



## Whiskey River

veryoldschool said:


> [wild card]
> I've had an error much like this that was due to my sound chip. My Diamond extreme [C-media chip] doesn't support "protection", so I need to disable the digital output before I can play VOD programs.
> My Realtek sound chips do have a driver that supports "protection".


Well I got it working, It wasnt anything to do with drivers, but I have two sounds cards in my machine, a Creative Labs X-fi Extreme, and a old Aureal Vortex 8830 by Diamond MM, It has a Roland Sound Canvas WaveTable Midi card on it, that I pipe through the Aux-Input on the X-fi card, If I disable that in Device manager, then I can play any recording.

Thanks, veryoldschool, HA, is Commodore-64 count as veryoldschool !
I have quite the collection these days, everything I couldnt afford as a kid.


----------



## pdawg17

FYI for those of you with an Nvidia card and Windows 7...I just did a clean install of Windows 7 x64 version 7077 (newest) and I still get the screen capture error...if anyone has any luck please post...


----------



## djrobx

The version of DirecTV2PC that's on DirecTV's site does not require HDCP. 

This version does.

Suggestion to DirecTV: Take the Bluray route and limit output resolution to 640x480 on insecure displays. Cyberlink's suggestion of plugging my computer into an analog port will not work - my very expensive Apple Cinema Displays do not have analog inputs, nor would I want to use my computer like that anyway. Or how about allowing playback of OTA/broadcast network recordings like I always have been able to with ClearQAM cable?

@Pdawg:

I have Windows 7 32 bit on my Macbook Air which uses a Nvidia graphics card. Works fine. Haven't tired it in x64 but the machine has 2gb of ram so not much point.


----------



## cnsf

Just uninstalled the older version and put in the new version and new advisor thanks to folks in the 4526 thread. 

The new Advisor comes up green on all fronts, but I am still getting glitchy video. My PC downstairs with Q6600 and 4GB RAM (XP Pro) has flawless video from the same receiver and wired network.

Is the Atom Dual Core not strong enough? Everything else should be more than enough (gigabit wired network, gigabit switch (shows as 1.0GB), good video, 2gb RAM, HD 7200rpm, etc.). Onboard sound though (Realtek jammy).

Here are the advisor results:

Check Item	PC Playback Ready?	Info
CPU : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU 330 @ 1.60GHz	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU 330 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 1596 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=28, dwLibStepping=2 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=4 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU 330 @ 1.60GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=1596 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Pentium EE 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3	Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce 8400 GS  
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 6.14.11.8250	Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=6.14.11.8250 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP)	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Sat Apr 11 22:44:25 2009 
Computer : Desktop


----------



## stepheng67

I have a Shuttle that has the same chip set. It is supposed to do HS/Bluray etc. But I have not found the right driver yet. Where did you find it.


----------



## rambrush

This is what mine was showing and its clicking along just fine. It is suggesting a stronger cpu and a newer version driver for the card.

Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info 
CPU : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz Upgrade Recommended More Info 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 3203 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 15, dwLibModel=3, dwLibStepping=4 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 1, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=1, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=2 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 1, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=3211 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Pentium 4 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 4650 Yes 
System Memory : 1024 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3 Yes 
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 4650 Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x9498) 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI PCOM=Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI SORT=No 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 1024 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.561.0.0 No More Info 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=6.14.10.6891 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Sat Apr 11 22:00:15 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : MICRO-E2649491E


----------



## pdawg17

Can someone with a newer Nvidia card that has Directv2PC working post their save log info?


----------



## RPinSC

After downloading and installing, all I get is the advisor and it scans the system and gives me an okay. I have not rec. any email or additional program to run. When I attempt to install v51.02 zip, it ask for a serial number, but doesn't like the one from my DVR. What am I doing wrong, or missed?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## veryoldschool

RPinSC said:


> After downloading and installing, all I get is the advisor and it scans the system and gives me an okay. I have not rec. any email or additional program to run. When I attempt to install v51.02 zip, it ask for a serial number, but doesn't like the one from my DVR. What am I doing wrong, or missed?
> Thanks,
> Ron


 "Sound like" you didn't go to /get to the DirecTV2PC app on the DirecTV website. The Advisor is in a pop-up while the DirecTV2PC is in another part. If you get to where you need to enter your name & email, then submit, you should then get to the download for DirecTv2PC. Completing the download will trigger the serial number email. You need this serial number and not the one off your DVR.


----------



## SParker

Anyone know what/if this will cost anything when this goes final? If its a nominal fee I would get it because I find it useful. Even better if its a free perk!


----------



## RACJ2

djrobx said:


> The version of DirecTV2PC that's on DirecTV's site does not require HDCP.
> 
> This version does.


To add to what djrobx has stated, if you have an old or integrated graphics card, you may want to avoid this new version. After installing the v5102 version, when trying to view a recording, I would get an error message. So I had to go back to the old version to get it working. The advisor warned me that I didn't have a proper graphics card, but the old version still works.


----------



## lee78221

I trying to see what part of my computer doesn't support HDCP.

I have a DELL ATI RADEON HD 2400 PRO DVI PCI-E LP 256MB And a SVA 9005W-B 19-inch Widescreen LCD Monitor.


Here are my logs:

CPU : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 1004 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 15, dwLibModel=11, dwLibStepping=1 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=1, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=1 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=AuthenticAMD 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2100 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Athlon 64 X2 
CPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 2400	Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 1	Yes 
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 2400	Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x94C3) 
Graphics card video memory : 256 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.600.0.0	Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.01.01.888 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1503__ : RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital (without HDCP)	No	More Info
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1021 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Tue Apr 21 10:46:10 2009 
Computer : Desktop


----------



## TedBarrett

> Video Connection Type : Digital (*without HDCP*) No More Info


your monitor is the laggard is my guess


----------



## redsoxfan26

Yes!! I just updated my graphics card to a Radeon 2600 Pro and I now have all green lights on the advisor. I recorded a few programs and it works!


----------



## rcpax

keenan said:


> Did you DL the D2PC app from the DirecTV site? You have to do that before the activation email gets triggered to be sent. If you have been doing that, try a different email address.


I sure did. I had to create new email addresses just to keep trying getting a serial, but still no joy. Can somebody confirm if new serial are still being given out?


----------



## lee78221

TedBarrett said:


> your monitor is the laggard is my guess


OK, I just wanted to make sure before I go out buy a new monitor.

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

lee78221 said:


> OK, I just wanted to make sure before I go out buy a new monitor.
> Thanks.


Try connecting through the VGA [analog] connection. This has worked where the "digital" [DVI] doesn't support HDCP.


----------



## lee78221

veryoldschool said:


> Try connecting through the VGA [analog] connection. This has worked where the "digital" [DVI] doesn't support HDCP.


The computer does have a VGA connection but it's not on the Video card.(The HD 2400) The VGA is attached to the onboard Video card, so to make ues of the VGA port I wound have to remove the HD2400 from the computer.


----------



## veryoldschool

lee78221 said:


> The computer does have a VGA connection but it's not on the Video card.(The HD 2400) The VGA is attached to the onboard Video card, so to make ues of the VGA port I wound have to remove the HD2400 from the computer.


Didn't your HD 2400 come with a DVI to VGA adapter?


----------



## lee78221

veryoldschool said:


> Didn't your HD 2400 come with a DVI to VGA adapter?


No. I bought it off someone(The computer), so that didn't come with it.

If I get a DVI to VGA adapter well DIRECTV2PC v5102 let me play VOD selections(That' the main thing I want)?


----------



## veryoldschool

lee78221 said:


> No. I bought it off someone(The computer), so that didn't come with it.
> 
> If I get a DVI to VGA adapter well DIRECTV2PC v5102 let me play VOD selections(That' the main thing I want)?


[Well...] VOD playback has given me a bit more trouble than other recordings have, so before you spend money, let's see what you have.

Can you find out if your monitor supports HDCP from a website?

The ATI cards can give false HDCP failures. I have a 3650 & monitor that support HDCP, but driver versions and Advisor versions have reported pass/fail/pass as I update them. Even when it "failed" it still worked.

Now with [SD] VOD, I hadn't been able to playback do to HDCP, but it was my audio chip/driver that stopped me, which the advisor doesn't check/report.
To get VOD to play, I needed to disable the digital audio output, as there wasn't a driver for it that had HDCP.
On another PC I could update the driver and it works fine.
So: check your monitor, and your sound chip and maybe send me a PM about them, and I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## keenan

rcpax said:


> I sure did. I had to create new email addresses just to keep trying getting a serial, but still no joy. Can somebody confirm if new serial are still being given out?


Not sure what to tell you, if you DL'ed the app from the DirecTV page, and used an email that wasn't used before, then I don't know...


----------



## Mojo_Ryzen

I was using D*2PC for SD programs only using my old VGA monitor. My graphics card is a ATI Radeon HD 4870. Then, I replaced my VGA monitor with a Samsung T220HD TV/monitor combo via the HDMI port. Now, the D*2PC software gives me an error. It thinks I have a two monitor system and won't run SD or HD. I guess it's because my graphics card can support two monitors, but it worked before I used the HDMI port. Does anyone know of a solution for this problem (other than disabling the HD4870's HDMI port)? TIA.


----------



## pdawg17

FYI for those of you using Windows 7 64-bit...I just updated to build 7100 (release candidate) and I still get the screen capture protection error ...I tried with the "stock" 181.71 drivers, the downloaded version of 181.71 (difference is it has the control panel so I thought maybe it had other "extras"), and finally the newest beta 185.68's...all gave the same result...I had also tried the 182.50's with Windows build 7077 with no luck...

I hope I'm just missing something...it used to work with earlier builds of Windows 7...


----------



## Zeosstud

What was the last build of Win 7 you can confirm worked with Directv2pc and which version of Directv2pc did you use??


----------



## pdawg17

Zeosstud said:


> What was the last build of Win 7 you can confirm worked with Directv2pc and which version of Directv2pc did you use??


That's the problem...it's hard to say...I didn't keep track since I didn't think it would get screwed up...I can definitely say it was this build of Direct2pc...I would guess build 7057 of Windows 7 worked...starting with 7068 it did not (I also had 7077 installed before this RC)...


----------



## Zeosstud

Thanks for the info, wife is gone for the weekend so I will definately have time to try and get this working. Tonight I got Multiroom Viewing setup for our Directv DVR's, If I can get Directv2pc working tomorrow, that would make for one hell of a weekend accomplishment.


----------



## pdawg17

I have also tried a new Windows 7 x64 driver (181.72 - released today) and still have the screen capture error...


----------



## Zeosstud

I just installed Win 7 RC 1 64-bit, did all the updates and what not, Installed the Win 7 Beta Geforce Drivers from Nvidia and made a small adjustment to the width of the screen, then Windows popped up and said updates were available, one of them was for the Nvidia Drivers. Got the updates, rebooted, installed Directv2pc 5102 and I will be damned if it didnt WORK!! I can say that yesterday I updated both of my Directv receivers with the lastest CE builds, not sure if that mattered, I am hoping for everyone elses sake it was the driver updates Windows pushed down. Good Luck All.

As of 11:20am on 4/26/09 I can report that everything is still working, both my receivers show up and HD streaming over my LAN has really been great.


----------



## pdawg17

Zeosstud said:


> I just installed Win 7 RC 1 64-bit, did all the updates and what not, Installed the Win 7 Beta Geforce Drivers from Nvidia and made a small adjustment to the width of the screen, then Windows popped up and said updates were available, one of them was for the Nvidia Drivers. Got the updates, rebooted, installed Directv2pc 5102 and I will be damned if it didnt WORK!! I can say that yesterday I updated both of my Directv receivers with the lastest CE builds, not sure if that mattered, I am hoping for everyone elses sake it was the driver updates Windows pushed down. Good Luck All.
> 
> As of 11:20am on 4/26/09 I can report that everything is still working, both my receivers show up and HD streaming over my LAN has really been great.


Directv2PC is not working though right?


----------



## aziz

Rain was bad till early this morning. Utilizing directly through the DVR via the TV, I was able to view the results of last night recordings, combinations of pixelated or black screened.

Now, I also tried the DirecTV2PC v1.1.V5102, to view my recordings. The ones that are fully OK, I have no problem viewing. Of course, when I reached to a problematic one, it failed. I retried to play the good ones, but suddenly I get a message saying the DVR is not responding. I still get the same response when I rebooted the PC or forced an Internet connection check at the DVR. The only way, I was able to get it to work again is by rebooting the DVR (i.e., red button reset.) I have re-tested it again with the same results.

P.S. I do have a connected eSATA too.


----------



## Zeosstud

Just finished watching PTI that was recorded today, directv2pc is working for me 100%, Win 7 RC1, Nvidia Beta Drivers + whatever update Microsoft recommended for the Nvidia Drivers. I have the TV connect via a DVI to HDMI cable to my Vizio 32" 1080p flatscreen. Hope everyone can get it working. GL.


----------



## pdawg17

Zeosstud said:


> Just finished watching PTI that was recorded today, directv2pc is working for me 100%, Win 7 RC1, Nvidia Beta Drivers + whatever update Microsoft recommended for the Nvidia Drivers. I have the TV connect via a DVI to HDMI cable to my Vizio 32" 1080p flatscreen. Hope everyone can get it working. GL.


You are using 64-bit Windows 7? What Nvidia card do you have? And are you using the Windows 7 beta drivers or ones for Vista?


----------



## SParker

I really wish they could fix the issue with needing a new key every time you re-install. Running out of email addresses.


----------



## veryoldschool

SParker said:


> I really wish they could fix the issue with needing a new key every time you re-install. Running out of email addresses.


 Are you changing OS with your installs?
I'm still using the first key and gone through many versions/upgrades, and even had a few Vista reloads.


----------



## pdawg17

SParker said:


> I really wish they could fix the issue with needing a new key every time you re-install. Running out of email addresses.


I have the same problem...the reason it happens for me is because I have been reinstalling Windows 7 each time a new build comes out...then when I reinstall Directv2PC it says I have reached the limit for the key...

Btw, there is a new Windows 7 x64 driver (185.81) that gets Windows 7 "equal" with the XP/Vista drivers...I still get the screen capture error ...I have all green lights on the advisor too...not sure what else I can do (other than wait for Windows 7 retail release which will hopefully get this prog more support for Win 7)


----------



## SParker

veryoldschool said:


> Are you changing OS with your installs?
> I'm still using the first key and gone through many versions/upgrades, and even had a few Vista reloads.


Windows 7 builds.


----------



## SParker

Well I did all the Windows 7 updates to the drivers and now I get "DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to the receiver. The protected content cannot be played back at this time." I also get the other screen capture error still on HD content.


----------



## pdawg17

I don't know what specifically has changed between the 4526 build on D*'s site and this 5102 build but:

I went back and installed the 4526 build of Directv2PC and it works...I then installed the 5102 again and I get the screen capture error...

I don't know if Cyberlink reads this thread but I hope they do...what confuses me is that when I run the advisor it says "Screen capture protection: Yes" with a green light...


----------



## veryoldschool

SParker said:


> Windows 7 builds.


Doesn't this explain it?
Windows 7 [since it's Beta] keeps reinventing itself.
Two [independent] groups of Beta software.


----------



## rbmcgee

For me, every upgrade requires a new key.

I uninstall the older version, clean the registry and then install the updated version. Every time I do this, the activation fails with the same key that was working successfully 5 minutes earlier.

It makes no sense to surround this software with this level of protection. I just don't understand what they think they are preventing.


----------



## SParker

pdawg17 said:


> I don't know what specifically has changed between the 4526 build on D*'s site and this 5102 build but:
> 
> I went back and installed the 4526 build of Directv2PC and it works...I then installed the 5102 again and I get the screen capture error...
> 
> I don't know if Cyberlink reads this thread but I hope they do...what confuses me is that when I run the advisor it says "Screen capture protection: Yes" with a green light...


What graphics driver version does 4526 use?


----------



## SParker

veryoldschool said:


> Doesn't this explain it?
> Windows 7 [since it's Beta] keeps reinventing itself.
> Two [independent] groups of Beta software.


True but they could allow more than 2 keys per email addy.


----------



## pdawg17

SParker said:


> What graphics driver version does 4526 use?


When I tried version 4526 and 5102, it has been when using the same Nvidia graphics driver and the same Windows 7 build...so from Directv2PC version 4526 to 5102 something changed that now produces this error for me...I know one thing that has changed is the offload of the CPU to the GPU but that's not the only thing...


----------



## SParker

pdawg17 said:


> When I tried version 4526 and 5102, it has been when using the same Nvidia graphics driver and the same Windows 7 build...so from Directv2PC version 4526 to 5102 something changed that now produces this error for me...I know one thing that has changed is the offload of the CPU to the GPU but that's not the only thing...


I might try a Vista 64 bit driver and see what happens.


----------



## pdawg17

SParker said:


> I might try a Vista 64 bit driver and see what happens.


Let me know what happens...I tried the 182.50 and 185.68 Vista drivers and got the same error...


----------



## JoshFink

SParker said:


> I might try a Vista 64 bit driver and see what happens.


I'm using Win7 x64 build 7100 with Nvidia Driver 8.15.11.8171 (WDDM 1.1) and 5102 and I'm not having problems at all. Everything seems to work fine.

Josh


----------



## pdawg17

JoshFink said:


> I'm using Win7 x64 build 7100 with Nvidia Driver 8.15.11.8171 (WDDM 1.1) and 5102 and I'm not having problems at all. Everything seems to work fine.
> 
> Josh


Can people please start posting what video card they have and what type of connection they are using (DVI, VGA, HDMI)? That might help figure out what is going on...

Btw, I just tried the previous beta of Directv2PC (5020) and it doesn't work either...it DID work with my old 7900GS card...my "new" GTX 260 does not...


----------



## SParker

Geforce 8800GS with any drivers and it doesn't work. Using DVI with HDCP compliant monitor. I tried the Vista 64 driver and it just attempted to install the Win 7 driver again so i canceled.


----------



## pdawg17

There are a couple of people here who have stated they have Win 7 x64 working with v5102...I would love to hear what cards they have, etc...


----------



## SParker

pdawg17 said:


> There are a couple of people here who have stated they have Win 7 x64 working with v5102...I would love to hear what cards they have, etc...


Yeah, inquiring minds want to know! :lol:


----------



## Ualdayan

Is there a place to get older versions of DirecTV2PC? I used to be able to use it, and after not having used it for a long time I decided to try a new version.

It doesn't give any errors, but when I try to watch something I just get the audio soundtrack and a black screen. Updated drivers to the latest (it's a Radeon X1600, Vista 32-bit) for video and for sound (Realtek HD audio, motherboard audio) but it still just shows a black screen after I select a show.


----------



## pdawg17

Ualdayan said:


> Is there a place to get older versions of DirecTV2PC? I used to be able to use it, and after not having used it for a long time I decided to try a new version.
> 
> It doesn't give any errors, but when I try to watch something I just get the audio soundtrack and a black screen. Updated drivers to the latest (it's a Radeon X1600, Vista 32-bit) for video and for sound (Realtek HD audio, motherboard audio) but it still just shows a black screen after I select a show.


The one on the Directv site is older...and if you search this site for the 5020 version you will find a link to that one...the 5020 doesn't work for me either though...


----------



## veryoldschool

Ualdayan said:


> Is there a place to get older versions of DirecTV2PC? I used to be able to use it, and after not having used it for a long time I decided to try a new version.
> 
> It doesn't give any errors, but when I try to watch something I just get the audio soundtrack and a black screen. Updated drivers to the latest (it's a Radeon X1600, Vista 32-bit) for video and for sound (Realtek HD audio, motherboard audio) but it still just shows a black screen after I select a show.


 http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4920044


----------



## skraem

Has anyone got v5102 to work with a Hann-G hg-281dpb 28in monitor. it does have hdmi w/hdcp. the new playback advisor doesnt pass it and dtv2pc video stops with the non-compliant mesaage after a few secs. This is on a winXP sp3 amd-x2-600,nvidia 9400 w/512m. The same machine using a 24in monitor w/dvi- all works fine. went back to the original dtv2pc- works but a little choppy.


----------



## Shades228

Win 7 and 5102 running with a 9800 GTS


----------



## pdawg17

Shades228 said:


> Win 7 and 5102 running with a 9800 GTS


Are you running 32 or 64-bit Win 7? What driver version are you running? What type of connection to your monitor?


----------



## JoshFink

pdawg17 said:


> Can people please start posting what video card they have and what type of connection they are using (DVI, VGA, HDMI)? That might help figure out what is going on...
> 
> Btw, I just tried the previous beta of Directv2PC (5020) and it doesn't work either...it DID work with my old 7900GS card...my "new" GTX 260 does not...


My Apologies

Nvidia Quadro NVS 140M
Nvidia Driver 8.15.11.8171 (WDDM 1.1)
DVI output to a Dell 2408wfp
Dell Latitude D830
Win7 x64 build 7100
Dtv2PC v5102


----------



## Ualdayan

veryoldschool said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4920044


Do you know of anywhere with a newer version than that one, but older than the one in this thread? That version loads up, shows the DirecTV split vision thing, then crashes where it should be showing a list of receivers to pick from. (probably not compatible with the newer versions of software the receivers run now)


----------



## veryoldschool

Ualdayan said:


> Do you know of anywhere with a newer version than that one, but older than the one in this thread? That version loads up, shows the DirecTV split vision thing, then crashes where it should be showing a list of receivers to pick from. (probably not compatible with the newer versions of software the receivers run now)


The software on the receivers isn't the problem.
There really is only two versions [now] of DirecTV2PC. This version that uses the GPU and "that" version that doesn't.


----------



## pdawg17

Ualdayan said:


> Do you know of anywhere with a newer version than that one, but older than the one in this thread? That version loads up, shows the DirecTV split vision thing, then crashes where it should be showing a list of receivers to pick from. (probably not compatible with the newer versions of software the receivers run now)


There is version 5020 here:

http://hr20.dbstalk.com/d2pc/DIRECTV.v5020.zip

But like VOS said it will probably react like 5102 does (at least for me I got the same error in each)...


----------



## SParker

Okay 4526 works here with Windows 7 but it uses a lot more CPU as expected.


----------



## MountainMan10

I get a blank screen with Windows 7 RC. It worked with the Window 7 Beta. Works on same computer running Vista.

Intel Duo Core CPU P8700 2.53 GHz
NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT


----------



## pdawg17

MountainMan10 said:


> I get a blank screen with Windows 7 RC. It worked with the Window 7 Beta. Works on same computer running Vista.
> 
> Intel Duo Core CPU P8700 2.53 GHz
> NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT


Are you 32-bit or 64-bit?


----------



## hobie346

I've been playing with 5102 for some time now (when it decides it will stream something to my desktop).

The only on-going problem is when I forget to disable my TrendMicro firewall, then it states that it can't find any servers.

I had the same problem when I first started using the Sling box. Sling Media walked me through the process of "fixing" the TM software by configuring it to allow the SB to run as a trusted app. My my problem now is I can't remember where in the TM setup software I configured it to allow the SB to run. Can anybody walk me through it again?


----------



## fl_dba

Any chance this application would work on a Netbook?


----------



## MountainMan10

pdawg17 said:


> Are you 32-bit or 64-bit?


32 bit.


----------



## pdawg17

MountainMan10 said:


> 32 bit.


Thanks...it looks more and more like it is a Windows 7 64-bit Nvidia problem...anyone out there with this setup that has it working?


----------



## Shades228

pdawg17 said:


> Thanks...it looks more and more like it is a Windows 7 64-bit Nvidia problem...anyone out there with this setup that has it working?


Yes I'm running windows 7 64 bit 9800 GTX driver 185.81 with a DVI connection.


----------



## SParker

Must be series 8 cards have the issue.


----------



## 16floz470ml

I have recently tried to watch several programs that were on Fox HD. As soon as I play the program it crashes Directv2pc. It only seems to happen with Fox. All other channels seem to work fine. Does anybody else have this problem?


----------



## pdawg17

Shades228 said:


> Yes I'm running windows 7 64 bit 9800 GTX driver 185.81 with a DVI connection.


Hmmm...so that is working? I wonder if I have some other software installed that is messing things up...although I swear I've tried installing this first thing and it didn't work...

And your Windows 7 is build 7100?

UPDATE: Well...I am finally at a loss...I tried uninstalling a couple of things and there is no change...I guess I just need to hope for a new beta that will suddenly fix it...either that or the advisor is not accurate...

UPDATE 2: I backed up my Windows 7 install and restored my Vista x64 install and Directv2PC works perfectly with the same Nvidia drivers (Vista version of course)...so somehow Directv2PC isn't liking my card with Windows 7 x64...


----------



## pdawg17

SParker said:


> Must be series 8 cards have the issue.


Well I have a GTX 260 which is newer than the series 9 cards so it must be something else...I wouldn't think that:

Series 8: Not working
Series 9: Working
GTX series: Not working

would be due to the Nvidia driver but who knows?


----------



## Shades228

Do you have WMC running? I'm wondering if there's something that it gets for codec purposes and turns on a service that makes it work.


----------



## pdawg17

Shades228 said:


> Do you have WMC running? I'm wondering if there's something that it gets for codec purposes and turns on a service that makes it work.


I'll check it out...it's worth a shot...Vista x64 has been working great (especially with SP2 RTM) but I miss Windows 7 so I'm restoring my image as we speak


----------



## steveken

I run it (the advisor) and I get all green (except for my wireless and I am not using it). I still get the screen capture protection error message when I try to play a file. For instance, it won't play "Ben 10: Alien Force". "DIRECTV2PC cannot display this video because your graphics card does not currently support screen capture protection for protected content. Try updating your graphics card driver or modify your driver settings." I have the latest drivers according to NVIDIA's site and I don't know how to modify driver settings even though the advisor says I am good to go.

Core2Quad 6600 (2.4GHz)
NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
Advisor shows 2GB ram when I have 3GB installed
Graphics driver 8.15.11.8581
DVI to HDMI connection (reports HDCP able)


----------



## pdawg17

steveken said:


> I run it (the advisor) and I get all green (except for my wireless and I am not using it). I still get the screen capture protection error message when I try to play a file. For instance, it won't play "Ben 10: Alien Force". "DIRECTV2PC cannot display this video because your graphics card does not currently support screen capture protection for protected content. Try updating your graphics card driver or modify your driver settings." I have the latest drivers according to NVIDIA's site and I don't know how to modify driver settings even though the advisor says I am good to go.
> 
> Core2Quad 6600 (2.4GHz)
> NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
> Advisor shows 2GB ram when I have 3GB installed
> Graphics driver 8.15.11.8581
> DVI to HDMI connection (reports HDCP able)


Which OS are you running?


----------



## steveken

pdawg17 said:


> Which OS are you running?


Oh, thought I put that in there. Guess I missed it. Windows 7 RC.


----------



## LarryFlowers

I believe the new nVidia driver for the Windows 7 RC is keeping DirecTV2PC from working. As this driver comes as an update, you might want to skip and see if it works without the driver update.

Larry


----------



## pdawg17

LarryFlowers said:


> I believe the new nVidia driver for the Windows 7 RC is keeping DirecTV2PC from working. As this driver comes as an update, you might want to skip and see if it works without the driver update.
> 
> Larry


That might be true for some but I have tried:

Windows 7 x64 181.71, 181.72, 185.81
Vista x64 182.50, 185.68

All of them give me the same screen capture error...


----------



## chrislynch00

Has anyone been able to get any keys for DirecTV2PC? My old keys are now invalid, and I had to register with a new email address. Have yet to receive an email confirmation from Cyberlink. Yes, I did check the SPAM folder already.


----------



## pdawg17

chrislynch00 said:


> Has anyone been able to get any keys for DirecTV2PC? My old keys are now invalid, and I had to register with a new email address. Have yet to receive an email confirmation from Cyberlink. Yes, I did check the SPAM folder already.


Did you download the app over again? I had the same problem and I realized I was canceling the download too soon...


----------



## SParker

I think they limit it to 2 keys per email address.


----------



## chrislynch00

@pdawg17: Doh! That's right. I forgot about that requirement. I just downloaded the file and received my keys.

And I just tried using the app. It doesn't support multiple monitors??!?! Really!?!?? This is 2009 is it not?


----------



## Shades228

Ok so I just installed the RC. Loaded same beta driver I had before and now I cannot use Direc2pc due to the video card not supporting the non recording feature.


----------



## pdawg17

Shades228 said:


> Ok so I just installed the RC. Loaded same beta driver I had before and now I cannot use Direc2pc due to the video card not supporting the non recording feature.


You mean screen capture error?


----------



## Shades228

pdawg17 said:


> You mean screen capture error?


Yes


----------



## Doug Brott

Folks with Windows 7 .. If possible, please post the Advisor log if you are running Windows 7 and cannot bring up DIRECTV2PC. Especially if it worked in Vista but no longer works in Windows 7 and even if you get all green. The logs are useful.


----------



## pdawg17

CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 3199 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=6 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=3200 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core Duo TXX (Conroe) 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 Yes 
System Memory : 4096 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows 7 Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce GTX 260 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 896 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.15.11.8581 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.15.11.8581 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8056 based Ethernet Controller Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Thu May 07 11:59:00 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : DESKTOP 

All greens but I get the screen capture error...I am running Windows 7 RC x64...It works fine with Vista x64 btw...


----------



## smacknca

Add me to the list of no longer functioning now because of the screen capture error. I'm running Win 7-64bit B7100. Probably to be blamed on the nvidia beta drivers for win7, but here is the log as requested. 

CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz Unknown More Info 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 3600 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=26, dwLibStepping=4 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 8, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=8, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 8, dwLibTotalLogicals=16 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=3600 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess= 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 Yes 
System Memory : 4096 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows 7 Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce GTX 260 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 896 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.15.11.8581 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.15.11.8581 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Thu May 07 13:15:52 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : FUSILI


----------



## pdawg17

smacknca said:


> Add me to the list of no longer functioning now because of the screen capture error. I'm running Win 7-64bit B7100. Probably to be blamed on the nvidia beta drivers for win7, but here is the log as requested.


Could be - although using the Vista driver instead doesn't fix it...it's possible though that the Windows 7 drivers "work differently" within Windows 7 than the Vista drivers do...


----------



## Shades228

pdawg17 said:


> Could be - although using the Vista driver instead doesn't fix it...it's possible though that the Windows 7 drivers "work differently" within Windows 7 than the Vista drivers do...


It's not a driver issue it's a windows 7 issue. My old windows 7 worked fine with the same driver. Updated to RC and now it doesn't work. I haven't tried running it in administrator though to see if Direc2PC can turn that option off on it's own.


----------



## pdawg17

Darn...I got all excited as there is now an WHQL Windows 7 x64 driver available (185.85) and one of the "new features" is increased GPU hardware acceleration support...well I just did a clean install of the driver and I still get the error...

@Shades228: The question is whether it is a Windows 7 "issue" or did they change something that now requires the Directv2PC developer to "get up to speed" with the changes?


CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 3200 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=6 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=3200 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core Duo TXX (Conroe) 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 Yes 
System Memory : 4096 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows 7 Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce GTX 260 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 896 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.15.11.8585 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.15.11.8585 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8056 based Ethernet Controller Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Thu May 07 18:07:30 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : DESKTOP


----------



## Shades228

pdawg17 said:


> @Shades228: The question is whether it is a Windows 7 "issue" or did they change something that now requires the Directv2PC developer to "get up to speed" with the changes?


I'm sure that is based on if you emailed Microsoft or Cyberlink. The fact that it worked in another build without an updated, I'm guessing I missed something as it still worked for me but not many others, is that Windows changed where it has that information or removed what Direc2PC looks for and cannot find it now. It works in other OS's as well so again this seems more like a Windows 7 issue. However I'm really tempted to try the XP shell and then run it in that and see if it works.


----------



## SParker

Shades228 said:


> I'm sure that is based on if you emailed Microsoft or Cyberlink. The fact that it worked in another build without an updated, I'm guessing I missed something as it still worked for me but not many others, is that Windows changed where it has that information or removed what Direc2PC looks for and cannot find it now. It works in other OS's as well so again this seems more like a Windows 7 issue. However I'm really tempted to try the XP shell and then run it in that and see if it works.


I just tried 185.85 and 5102 and it didn't work. I might try your suggestion tomorrow with XP Virtualization.


----------



## Shades228

SParker said:


> I just tried 185.85 and 5102 and it didn't work. I might try your suggestion tomorrow with XP Virtualization.


Downloading it now and if it doesn't work I'll do a virtual Vista.


----------



## pdawg17

I just tried it in the XP shell within Windows 7 and it all goes ok until it tries to access the programs on my HR20...it looks like it is loading them yet the list is blank...it may be a networking issue with the virtual shell and my network but I'm not sure what to mess with...


----------



## Shades228

pdawg17 said:


> I just tried it in the XP shell within Windows 7 and it all goes ok until it tries to access the programs on my HR20...it looks like it is loading them yet the list is blank...it may be a networking issue with the virtual shell and my network but I'm not sure what to mess with...


Tools - Settings - Networkworking - Choose real NIC not virtual and your shows will show up. If you do that your shows will show up and then you will get a message saying that the software is not designed to run in virtual pc mode and recommends that you quit it. Then when you ignore the warning and hit play on a show it tells you that..... Driver doesn't support blah blah blah. So it won't run in an XP shell and I'm willing to bet a Vista shell will say the same thing.


----------



## muadib

pdawg17 said:


> Darn...I got all excited as there is now an WHQL Windows 7 x64 driver available (185.85) and one of the "new features" is increased GPU hardware acceleration support...well I just did a clean install of the driver and I still get the error...
> 
> @Shades228: The question is whether it is a Windows 7 "issue" or did they change something that now requires the Directv2PC developer to "get up to speed" with the changes?


It's because Microsoft changed something in Win7. I did the upgrade from Vista x64, and Win7 RC wouldn't install until I removed Directv2pc. The Directv2pc guys need to get up to speed.


----------



## SParker

muadib said:


> It's because Microsoft changed something in Win7. I did the upgrade from Vista x64, and Win7 RC wouldn't install until I removed Directv2pc. The Directv2pc guys need to get up to speed.


I'm thinking that's the case.


----------



## Doug Brott

Folks,

As of today, the new default Beta @ DIRECTV is the version 5102 that was previously available here @ DBSTalk.com. Please do not download again if you already have DIRECTV2PC installed. You should be able to use the Update Feature from within DIRECTV2PC for future downloads.

The one on DIRECTV is no different than what is here, so if you are having problems with Win 7, then you will have problem with the one from DIRECTV as well.

Cheers


----------



## Zeosstud

Its disheartening when Directv starts using version 5102 as the default download, nvidia releases WHQL certified drivers and MS get the RC out to everyone and then Directv2pc doesnt work. On a positive note, if you uninstall 5102 and load the previous version 4526 it does in fact work.

32bit Windows 7 RC1 from Microsoft
Nvidia 8600 GT Video Card
WHQL Certified Drivers from NVIDIA for Windows 7
Hooked to Vizio 1080P TV via DVI to HDMI Cable
ALL Green on the Latest Advisor Software

Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info 
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2400 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=11 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=4, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 4, dwLibTotalLogicals=4 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2394 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core 2 Quad Q6600 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows 7 Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce 8600 GT 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 256 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.15.11.8585 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.15.11.8585 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Intel(R) PRO/1000 GT Desktop Adapter Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Fri May 08 16:45:18 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : RODNEY-RC132BIT


----------



## pdawg17

Zeosstud said:


> Its disheartening when Directv starts using version 5102 as the default download, nvidia releases WHQL certified drivers and MS get the RC out to everyone and then Directv2pc doesnt work. On a positive note, if you uninstall 5102 and load the previous version 4526 it does in fact work.


I think that one works because it uses the cpu while the newer versions offload the work to the gpu...I found that 4526 works for me too but trickplay is very sluggish...

I'm hoping as more people install the Windows 7 RC Directv will become more aware of this problem and will get a new beta out...


----------



## Shades228

I doubt it any time soon. We're running a beta in a beta. They won't work on win 7 functionality until it's closer to a release date.


----------



## pdawg17

Shades228 said:


> I doubt it any time soon. We're running a beta in a beta. They won't work on win 7 functionality until it's closer to a release date.


I was just hoping given the fact they fixed the activation problem people were having with Windows 7 awhile ago...the fact they did a specific fix for Windows 7 then keeps me hopeful now...


----------



## Doug Brott

pdawg17 said:


> I was just hoping given the fact they fixed the activation problem people were having with Windows 7 awhile ago...the fact they did a specific fix for Windows 7 then keeps me hopeful now...


I certainly wouldn't expect anything in the next few weeks although I'm sure there will be a fix at some point.


----------



## Norm

Like others have posted it will not work with Win 7 RC 32 bit worked fine with Vista. Got all green lights except for OS.

I am using ATI Radeon HD3200 adapter
Driver Version 8.56.1.13
This is a the Microsoft version of the driver


Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info 
CPU : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5400+ Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5400+ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2809 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 15, dwLibModel=11, dwLibStepping=2 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=1, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=1 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5400+ 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=AuthenticAMD 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2800 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Athlon 64 X2 
CPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics (Microsoft Corporation WDDM 1.1) Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB Yes 
Operating System : No More Info 
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics (Microsoft Corporation WDDM 1.1) Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.56.1.13 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.56.1.13 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1503__ : RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20) Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1021 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Sat May 09 15:44:30 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : RICK-PC


----------



## gfrang

Not able to play back recordings from OTA, gets message (Reciever returns 503 service unavilable DIRECTV2PC could not play the content.)
Recordings from sat. ok Able to watch OTA recordings on tv from dvr.

Version 1.1.V5102
HR23-7000 AM21
Vista


----------



## thudman99

"... your graphics card does not support screen capture protection..."

Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info 
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz Unknown More Info 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2666 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=26, dwLibStepping=4 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 8, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=8, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 8, dwLibTotalLogicals=16 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2661 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess= 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280 Yes 
System Memory : 4096 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows 7 Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280 Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce GTX 280 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 1024 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.15.11.8585 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.15.11.8585 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Intel(R) 82567LM-2 Gigabit Network Connection Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Sat May 09 20:16:02 2009 
Computer : Desktop


----------



## StrongBad18

Windows 7 x64 build 7100 here. I get the "screen capture" error. Latest everything as far as drivers go. All green on the advisor.

CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2400 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=11 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=4, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 4, dwLibTotalLogicals=4 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2400 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core 2 Quad Q6600 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT (Prerelease - WDDM 1.1) Yes 
System Memory : 4096 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows 7 Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT (Prerelease - WDDM 1.1) Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce 8800 GT 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 256 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.15.11.8171	Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.15.11.8171 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP)	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Sun May 10 02:28:41 2009


----------



## Dirk

It's just this new version that doesn't work. 4526 works fine. Just went ahead and reinstalled it. Also I am running Windows 7 RC and the newest Nvidia drivers for my 8800GTS.


----------



## StrongBad18

Cannot find the older version.


----------



## pdawg17

Dirk said:


> It's just this new version that doesn't work. 4526 works fine. Just went ahead and reinstalled it. Also I am running Windows 7 RC and the newest Nvidia drivers for my 8800GTS.


I did the same thing for now although I would much rather have a working version that uses the GPU rather than the CPU...and Strongbad18...you are right...Directv has version 5102...not easy to find version 4526 now...


----------



## SParker

pdawg17 said:


> I did the same thing for now although I would much rather have a working version that uses the GPU rather than the CPU...and Strongbad18...you are right...Directv has version 5102...not easy to find version 4526 now...


Same here.


----------



## DaHound

I loaded new version and can't see HR-20 from it. I can ping the server and it replys O.K. Network connection is fine on the HR-20.

Nothing has changed on my PC, so I'm lost.

Can anyone send a quick checklist of things to re-check?

I also have the old version of Direct2PC setup file on my box. If it's not illegal to send it to someone via e-mail, PM me and I'll send you it.


----------



## Dirk

pdawg17 said:


> I did the same thing for now although I would much rather have a working version that uses the GPU rather than the CPU...and Strongbad18...you are right...Directv has version 5102...not easy to find version 4526 now...


As would I. Now we play the waiting game.


----------



## StrongBad18

Can someone upload the older version to rapidshare or megaupload or something and post a link? I don't think it would be illegal as long as no keys are posted (obviously).


----------



## bill596

Same as others report with v5102 and Win 7 RC. Same GFX Gt8800 Video card and system running Win XP works fine, dual boot to Win 7 and DTV2PC fails saying "... your graphics card does not support screen capture protection...". Latest V185 drivers from Nvidia installed same problem.


----------



## 16floz470ml

Right now I am using two gtx 260s in sli with Vista 64 and have minimal problems with the 185.85 drivers and v5102. If I get an error message and it will not work then I reboot my Directv receiver and then it works fine. Then only problem is it takes like 20 minutes to reboot.


----------



## smiddy

bill596 said:


> Same as others report with v5102 and Win 7 RC. Same GFX Gt8800 Video card and system running Win XP works fine, dual boot to Win 7 and DTV2PC fails saying "... your graphics card does not support screen capture protection...". Latest V185 drivers from Nvidia installed same problem.


I have the same issue. I wonder why they just didn't use the Vista drivers...:shrug: they seem to be working.


----------



## Shades228

smiddy said:


> I have the same issue. I wonder why they just didn't use the Vista drivers...:shrug: they seem to be working.


Vista drivers in Win 7 will give the same error. It's obviously a change that happened in Win 7 from the 7000 build. In 7000 it worked fine any version after that had a problem.


----------



## pyro383

Quick question here as I am getting ready to buy a new laptop. With regards to the video needs, *does the laptop need a seperate graphics card at 512mb *or can it have a *graphics accelerator *that gets an allotment of up to 896mb or greater


----------



## veryoldschool

pyro383 said:


> Quick question here as I am getting ready to buy a new laptop. With regards to the video needs, *does the laptop need a seperate graphics card at 512mb *or can it have a *graphics accelerator *that gets an allotment of up to 896mb or greater


Others may be able to give you better info, but laptops can use "cheap" video chips that simply don't work well with this app.
"Cheap" Intel video chips have given problems, while the newer Intel "I think" work.
I don't think laptops have a "separate graphics card", but I would look for a laptop with a good video chip. nVidia or ATI seem to work better than the cheap Intel.


----------



## Norm

smiddy said:


> I have the same issue. I wonder why they just didn't use the Vista drivers...:shrug: they seem to be working.


I don't think its a drver issue (at least in my case) the app simply shows that it is the OS that is not compatable. As a matter of fact at least with the ATI HD card I have I am getting 1080P resolution and with Vista I only got 720P.


----------



## veryoldschool

Norm said:


> I don't think its a drver issue (at least in my case) the app simply shows that it is the OS that is not compatable. As a matter of fact at least with the ATI HD card I have I am getting 1080P resolution and with Vista I only got 720P.


My ATI and Vista [32] gives 1080p.


----------



## Norm

veryoldschool said:


> My ATI and Vista [32] gives 1080p.


You should have given me one of these . I have a onboard HD3200 and I could never get it above 720p with Vista but I also never used the ATI drivers either, maybe that was the problem. Once I put the RC 64 on it showed 1080i so I went to ATI's website and they had drivers dated like 4-28-09 and so I installed them and was able to get to 1080p60mhz.


----------



## veryoldschool

Norm said:


> You should have given me one of these . I have a onboard HD3200 and I could never get it above 720p with Vista but I also never used the ATI drivers either, maybe that was the problem. Once I put the RC 64 on it showed 1080i so I went to ATI's website and they had drivers dated like 4-28-09 and so I installed them and was able to get to 1080p60mhz.


I wouldn't do something like that... :lol:  
"I guessed" you might have been running 64 bit.
My ATI is the [Asus] 3450 and their drivers.... [suck] which had me use ATI from last year.


----------



## StrongBad18

So nobody has the old version laying around?


----------



## Norm

StrongBad18 said:


> So nobody has the old version laying around?


Do you mean the Direct2PC app? I have it but lost the code.


----------



## pdawg17

Downloading build 7127 of Windows 7 as we speak...I highly doubt Directv2PC will work but I'll try it...I always upgrade to new builds anyway 

Only problem with constantly upgrading is I keep having to get new Directv2PC keys...I'm running out of email addresses


----------



## SParker

pdawg17 said:


> Downloading build 7127 of Windows 7 as we speak...I highly doubt Directv2PC will work but I'll try it...I always upgrade to new builds anyway
> 
> Only problem with constantly upgrading is I keep having to get new Directv2PC keys...I'm running out of email addresses


Let us know please. I kind of doubt it will work either.


----------



## scb2k

can I get another activation key?? The last activation was for my pc that die and now I can not use the same key on my new pc... how do I obtain a new one??


----------



## pdawg17

SParker said:


> Let us know please. I kind of doubt it will work either.


As expected, updating to build 7127 does not fix the problem...same screen capture error...looks like this will be for Cyberlink to fix...


----------



## SParker

pdawg17 said:


> As expected, updating to build 7127 does not fix the problem...same screen capture error...looks like this will be for Cyberlink to fix...


Yeah, not shocked at all.


----------



## Norm

Is there anything different in 7127 vs 7100?


----------



## geaux tigers

What is the easiest way to upgrade your DIRECTV2PC version? I originally installed the beta from this location. I do not know of a way to check which version I am currently running. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## veryoldschool

geaux tigers said:


> What is the easiest way to upgrade your DIRECTV2PC version? I originally installed the beta from this location. I do not know of a way to check which version I am currently running. Any advise would be appreciated.


 Start DirecTV2PC, go into the menu and system setup. Then "about" and your version is listed.

When I upgrade, I open up a text file with my serial number and then install the new version. It sees my old version and asks me if I want it uninstalled. I click yes, let it do it's thing and then enter my serial number when asked.


----------



## AresROC

Well, I just spent a lot of time to get my setup to work. Maybe this will help some of us trying to get Windows 7 RC 64 to work with D2PC and save you some time:

Setup: Dell D830 T9300 2.5GHz CPU 4GB Ram
Video: nVidia NVS Quadro 140m DEV_0429_SUBSYS_01FE1028

Vista 32-bit
D2PC v5102 
- 174.31 Works fine
- 179.24 Video jerky

Win7 64-bit build 7100
D2PC v5102
- 174.31 177.66 Video Protection Error
- 174.74 Won't install video driver
- 176.44 D2PC audio only, blank screen
- 179.24 185.85 Video jerky - but Works

D2PC v5020
- 174.31 Video Protection Error

D2PC v4526
- 174.31 Works fine - but high CPU load - This is the configuration I am using for now.

I would much prefer to use v5102 because of the improved trick play without locking up, but the video is awful. I watch HD video content exclusively.

I didn't try many drivers beyond version 179.24, since v5102 didn't seem to work too well with the vista aero accelerations nVidia has been adding in.

-AresROC


----------



## snickny

Has anyone found where to download the v4526? I have searched all over and can only find the newest version.



AresROC said:


> Well, I just spent a lot of time to get my setup to work. Maybe this will help some of us trying to get Windows 7 RC 64 to work with D2PC and save you some time:
> 
> Setup: Dell D830 T9300 2.5GHz CPU 4GB Ram
> Video: nVidia NVS Quadro 140m DEV_0429_SUBSYS_01FE1028
> 
> Vista 32-bit
> D2PC v5102
> - 174.31 Works fine
> - 179.24 Video jerky
> 
> Win7 64-bit build 7100
> D2PC v5102
> - 174.31 177.66 Video Protection Error
> - 174.74 Won't install video driver
> - 176.44 D2PC audio only, blank screen
> - 179.24 185.85 Video jerky - but Works
> 
> D2PC v5020
> - 174.31 Video Protection Error
> 
> D2PC v4526
> - 174.31 Works fine - but high CPU load - This is the configuration I am using for now.
> 
> I would much prefer to use v5102 because of the improved trick play without locking up, but the video is awful. I watch HD video content exclusively.
> 
> I didn't try many drivers beyond version 179.24, since v5102 didn't seem to work too well with the vista aero accelerations nVidia has been adding in.
> 
> -AresROC


----------



## syphix

v5102 works beautifully on my new PC: HD or SD (Athlon Phenom 9150e Quad Core w/ 4 gb RAM, ATI Radeon HD 3200 on motherboard). Only downside is the lack of dual monitor support. I was REALLY hoping to be able to push it over to my 19" secondary monitor...


----------



## syphix

As a newbie to the DirecTV2PC beta (my previous PC couldn't handle it), what does "refined "Download now" behavior" mean? Download what?


----------



## SParker

Wonder when we will see a more up to date version of this.


----------



## syphix

Hmm...first "fight" after my honeymoon with DirecTV2PC: I got the dreaded "screen capture" error. Closed out, restarted the app, and it works fine. I decided to run the advisor a couple times, and it's inconsistent -- sometimes it says "yes" to screen capture protection, sometimes it says "no". I'm running the latest drivers (I think...) for my ATI Radeon HD 3200 graphics card, feeding HDMI to my monitor.

UPDATE: I didn't have the latest ATI Catalyst and/or drivers. It now passes all tests everytime I test it.


----------



## mikeny

I just tried my new Dell XPS 1640 laptop this afternoon and for the first time DirecTV2PC really worked. I can't believe it. Even OTA HD plays flawlessly!


----------



## mikeny

Well it's mostly flawless. I found a couple OTA recordings that caused that Error 503. I think it was Law & Order SVU from NBC NY 4.1. However "Everybody Hates Chris" from 11.1 played fine. Also two recordings of Prison Break mpeg-4 Fox HD just won't play period. Another episode plays from the same unit without issue. That's weird.

Dell XPS 1640 
ATI Radeon HD 3670 video card
Intel 5300 AGN Wireless


----------



## bdowell

I'm stuck in Authentication key hades. I have recently switched to a new laptop that *should* be able to run the app just fine, but the keys that I had before aren't working. I submitted a request using another e-mail account and have gotten *nothing back* and can't see that the submission is actually working.


----------



## veryoldschool

bdowell said:


> I'm stuck in Authentication key hades. I have recently switched to a new laptop that *should* be able to run the app just fine, but the keys that I had before aren't working. I submitted a request using another e-mail account and have gotten *nothing back* and can't see that the submission is actually working.


 You do know that you must redownload the app [again] from that site, right?
Some say they get their email before the apps finishes, but I get mine as soon as it's finished downloading.


----------



## Doug Brott

A new version of DIRECTV2PC is now available for you to test. Check out the new thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=158488


----------

